# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Neville's Pic of the Day

## Neville Bailey

I've started this thread to post my daily Pic of the Day photograph, with a link to my Flickr account. This is a project I started on 1 January 2012, and it can be quite a challenge to find something to photograph every day and then to publish it!

Everyday I will post my Pic of the Day in this thread.

Instead of posting all my past pictures here, I will kick off my posting the past 5 pictures only - you can view my past pictures by clicking here.


In Memory of Roy Whitaker by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of the many oil paintings by Roy Whitaker, my daughters grandfather, who died a few weeks ago. May he rest in peace. 



On the Rocks by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A lone fisherman at Shelly Beach late this afternoon. 



Cactus Dripping by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Cactus and water  an unusual, but striking, combination. 



Sugar Terminal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of the largest sugar terminals in the world, located at Durban docks. I remember travelling past these buildings as a child, when our family visited Durban during the holidays. 



Concrete Stamen by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like the stamen of some exotic flower, this water tower in Overport towers into the blue yonder.

----------


## Blurock

Awsome painting of the Zebra. :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Comrades View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This is the view that will greet tomorrow morning’s Comrades Marathon runners as they approach Durban.

----------


## Citizen X

Hi Neville,

I like the lone fisherman photo, in particular the way it makes me feel, it's this getting away from it all feeling. Just being at total piece with yourself and your environment. I could use some of that lone fishermans serenity right now...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Suffering Comrades by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Concentration and pain is etched on the faces of these Comrades Marathon runners.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cody by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Cody giving me the beady eye...

----------


## AndyD

Nice photos Neville, thanks. Cody sure is a handsome little hap  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umhlanga Pier by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Moments after taking this shot this evening, I had to do a rapid back-pedaling manoeuvre, with tripod in one hand and camera bag in the other, to avoid being taken out by a sudden rogue wave!

----------


## IanF

Neville
That is a great shot. You could make your own calendar for next year.
 :Wink:

----------


## AndyD

That is a great shot, the best I've seen so far. What editing are you doing? It's got a very sci-fi feel to it, almost a CGI look.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> What editing are you doing? It's got a very sci-fi feel to it, almost a CGI look.


I used the HDR (High Dynamic Range) technique to take this shot. In other words, I took 3 rapid successive shots, one at the correct (average) exposure, one two stops under-exposed and one two-stops over-exposed.

I then processed the three shots with Photomatix HDR software, which merged the three shots into one shot, taking the best parts of each exposure, so that the final merged shot was correctly exposed in all areas.

Finally, I polished the picture off with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.

----------

AndyD (05-Jun-12), tec0 (09-Jun-12)

----------


## Blurock

Awsome Neville!

There must be something about accountants and photography. Maybe they are better at calculating the angles, exposures etc. My daughter is also an accountant and has photography as a hobby.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Down to the Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
After visiting a client in the area today, I stopped at one of my favourite scenes in the Karkloof Valley, near Howick.

----------


## sykotik

Amazing work!! Umhlanga pier and karkloof Valley shots are amazing!! Apreciated as a PMB boy :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wine &quot;Pearing&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A variation of the concept of wine paring - a pear in mid-plop...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, I wonder what today's Pic of the Day will be?

I'm driving from Durban to Johannesburg later this afternoon, so who knows what opportunities will present themselves?

----------

tec0 (09-Jun-12)

----------


## IanF

Snow Covered tops of the berg.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Midlands Tranquillity by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sunset over Nottingham Road in the Natal Midlands.

----------

tec0 (09-Jun-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Witpoortjie Waterfall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited the Walter Sisulu Botanical Gardens in Roodepoort this afternoon and came across this stunning waterfall.

----------

tec0 (10-Jun-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rensburg Kop by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An iconic landmark on the route between Durban and Johannesburg, near Van Reenen’s Pass.

----------


## Blurock

From a different angle this hill turns into Noddy's car. :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umdloti Stairway by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a pleasure to walk down to the beach at Umdloti this evening after a long day’s work in Stanger!

----------

tec0 (11-Jun-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lord Baxter and Princess Jazmin by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The royal couple in residence.

----------

tec0 (12-Jun-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Gushing by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I had these fountains all to myself at Saunders Park, Umhlanga Rocks.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beacon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
How many lives has this beacon of light saved in years past?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wet and Black by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The barnacles on these wet and black rocks sparkle like jewels as the sun sets.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ansteys Beach Sunrise Part 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I got out of bed earlier than usual, just so that I could get to Ansteys Beach at the Bluff to catch this morning’s sunrise. My ankles were being washed by the warm Indian Ocean water as I took this shot.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ansteys Beach Sunrise Part 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Bonus Pic of the Day: The same sunrise as before – just a little later. I love the reflection on the water.

----------

tec0 (16-Jun-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

To Margaret With Love by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The roses I gave to Margaret a few days ago were crying out for a portrait shot this morning as they opened up beautifully.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sky Canvas by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Wow, what a great free show nature gave us this evening!

----------

tec0 (18-Jun-12)

----------


## Blurock

That is cold in the air!

Good work Neville.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beach Facelift by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The facelifting of Durban’s beachfront continues…

----------

daveob (19-Jun-12)

----------


## daveob

Neville - I really enjoy your daily pic. Please don't stop. They are appreciated.

----------

Dave A (20-Jun-12)

----------


## Dave A

> Neville - I really enjoy your daily pic. Please don't stop. They are appreciated.


+1

In fact, I'm starting to get an itch to do something similar. It's the "one a day" that has me hesitating.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Italian POW Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I have often noticed this church from the N3 at Pietermaritzburg, so I decided to have a closer look.

----------

Blurock (21-Jun-12), Petrichor (21-Jun-12), sneakie (21-Jun-12)

----------


## Petrichor

I love these posts Neville! It just reminds me that we need to stop and smell the roses everyday. Life is such a rush, and what a better way to keep yourself reminded than to make it a daily task to stop, enjoy the beaty around us and capture it in an everlasting photo. Taking a detour every now and then to actually go and see something you pass so often is living your life to the fullest...

----------


## sneakie

Well done Neville! Keep it up. what camera are you using?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Well done Neville! Keep it up. what camera are you using?



Thanks sneakie! I'm using a fairly old Pentax *istDL DSLR camera, but it does the trick.

----------


## Christel

Hi Neville, this is awesome!  Thanks - I agree this is a great idea.  I can't wait for the next photo!!....

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umtata Entrepreneur by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
On our way to East London today, we were caught in Umtata’s gridlock, so I whipped out my camera and caught this local entrepreneur showing off her wares. She seemed not to appreciate my attention, and threw a few choice words in my direction!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Aloes by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
On our way to East London today, I was struck by these aloes somewhere between Umtata and Butterworth.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Gonubie Twilight by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Hopping and skipping along Gonubie's rock-strewn beach at twilight today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Grounded by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An encounter with a grounded boat along the Gonubie River.


Double Doggy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The water on Gonubie Beach reflected this happy pooch perfectly.


Riding the Waves at The Point by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I chilled at The Point in Gonubie to watch the local surfers show off.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Rondawel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
At one of the many “stop-go” points near Port St Johns today, I pointed my camera at this typical Transkei rondawel.

----------


## Blurock

I am sure these rondavels are cooler in summer and better than the GDP houses being built in the townships.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I had a little disaster over the weekend...

As I was clambering over the rocks to take the picture of the surfer on Saturday, one of my lenses (35-80mm), popped out of my camera bag and fell into a shallow rock pool.

I immediately retrieved it before it had a chance to settle onto the bottom of the pool and wiped it dry on my shirt. Fortunately both ends of the lens were covered by caps. Since then I have cleaned the glass, as well as the connector pins and surface, with alcohol-based lens cleaner.

There does not seem to be any condensation forming on the inside of the glass, so it seems that the lens is quite water-tight and no water got inside the lens.

However, when I attach the lens to my camera, I battle to get the auto-focus to work (most times it does not work and the indicator days that I am on manual focus, even though the switch has been put on auto-focus).

Any suggestions on what I can do about it?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mystery Flower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This strange flower has blossomed in our garden – no idea what it could be?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Lily by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The water lily pond was as still and clear as a mirror today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hole in the Wall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Took a detour to Thompson's Beach at Chaka's Rock today.


Rickety Stairway by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The enchanting Thompson's Beach

----------


## Dave A

I idly wondered with this one



and eventually took it as reflections.

But now I'm a little concerned:



Just two photos with a water-drop effect, or trouble brewing?

----------


## Neville Bailey

I'm not concerned about those effects Dave. 

The first was simply light reflections off the water with a shallow depth of field and I kinda like the effect. 

The second was a sun flare I think, due to the huge contrast in light. 

Thanks for your concern though.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Went down to Greyville Race Course early this morning and had sticky buns and coffee while watching the Gallops, in preparation for the Durban July.


Filly at the Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of the fillies on parade at the Gallops this morning.

----------


## Dave A

That's a happy looking filly for sure  :Devil2:

----------


## Just Gone

Shew ....... breathtaking pics ..............

----------


## twinscythe12332

hi neville, fantastic shots =)

Concerning your dropped lens, I once dropped my phone into a dog's water bowl for 10 seconds (before realising it was there). I switched it off, left it in a dry spot (inside my computer case... you'd be surprised at the wonders the slight heat does) and after 2 failed attempts to switch it back on, and about 18 hours later, I was able to get it back up and running. The lens is fine, as you said, but if the contacts have gotten damp inside the lens, then you might want to leave it in a dry area for a good while. Just my thoughts =)

----------


## Just Gone

Yes I agree .......... as with electronic equipment.  If something gets wet - if it is off or if switched off quick enough you can prevent damage - sometimes a hairdryer does the trick, but as twin said above, leaving it to dry first is probably the best way to go first.  I hope that you can save it Neville.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Barnyard by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I have been fascinated with this scene for years, whilst driving along the N3 in the Ashburton area, and today I pulled over and recorded the scene to share it with you.

----------


## Blurock

Nice touch with the "antique": colour. :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, I think I might head off to do some plane-spotting at King Shake  International Airport at about sunset today - if I angle the shot so  that the setting sun and the landing plane are both in the picture, that  should look quite nice.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusk Landing by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Dusk plane spotting at King Shaka International Airport. Unfortunately I could not get the sunset effect, as there was a security fence in the way.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Concrete Jungle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An unusual view of the N3 from Paradise Valley, Pinetown. 


Silver Veils by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like veils on a bride, the waterfall at Paradise Valley clothes the rocks lightly.

----------


## Neville Bailey

If you go to http://www.gomag.co.za/photography today, you can see which picture is on Go! Magazine's Photo of the Day - let's see if it makes it to Photo of the Week!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Playground by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Two of Durban’s playgrounds – the Moses Mabhida Stadium and the Suncoast Casino.

----------

daveob (02-Jul-12)

----------


## Dave A

> If you go to http://www.gomag.co.za/photography today, you can see which picture is on Go! Magazine's Photo of the Day - let's see if it makes it to Photo of the Week!


It really is a very special photo, Neville. Well done  :Thumbup:

----------


## Blurock

Playground is a very special photo, Neville. Another good reason to live in Durban. :Wink:

----------


## Mike C

Playground in stunning Neville!  Well done.

----------


## sneakie

Brilliant! Well done.

----------


## Petrichor

When can we expect the calendar to be on the shelves?

----------


## AndyD

I like the way you think Petrichor, could turn this hobby into a nice little earner  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kite Boarding Part 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We went down to the beach, hoping to see the sardine run, but there was nothing except this guy doing his antics on a kite board.


Kite Boarding Part 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Yeeha!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Float Like a Butterfly by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
After another false-alarm rush to see the elusive sardine run at the beachfront this morning, I caught this guy honing his skills at the skate park.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spaghetti Lights by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like fibre-optic spaghetti strings, the late evening traffic at the Spaghetti Junction whirls its way home.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Moon through my Monster Lens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today I got my new 500mm zoom lens, so I thought I would put it through its paces with a shot of tonight’s moon as it rose over the eastern sky. The orange colour is as it looked in real life.

----------


## Neville Bailey

It was a lovely morning at Ballito today as the best of the best in the surfing world competed.


Surfing Champs 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Surfing Champs 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

To check out the other pictures I took at the surfing champs, click here.

----------


## Blurock

Cool :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Red Bull Gives You Wings! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Red Bull stunt plane gave us a free show just before the Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs Final at Ballito today.

----------


## primeoutsourcing

Woah. Great pictures, Neville!  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry - Another Moonshot! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I hope I am not getting boring with yet another moonshot, but when I looked up at the sky this morning and saw the moon with a clear blue background, I just had to take a pic of it!

----------


## Mike C

Love the clarity!  Well done Neville.

----------


## vieome

I love the second moon shot, it always makes me wonder when I see a half moon during the day, what is causing the shadow on the moon, because a half moon at night is the earths shadow, but during the day what causes the shadow. Brilliant work.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I love the second moon shot, it always makes me wonder when I see a half moon during the day, what is causing the shadow on the moon, because a half moon at night is the earths shadow, but during the day what causes the shadow. Brilliant work.


In fact, the shadow on the moon is not caused by the earth at all (unless there is a lunar eclipse) - it is due to the orientation of the moon towards the sun, according to our viewpoint in the moon's phase. Have a look at this article which explains it more clearly.

----------

vieome (09-Jul-12)

----------


## Dave A

> when I looked up at the sky this morning and saw the moon with a clear blue background, I just had to take a pic of it!


I know what you mean - I nearly got tempted myself this morning too. The air quality was great.

----------


## Just Gone

You two sound like you regularly "howl" at the moon  :Wink:  ........................that is one awesome photo !!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pretty Boy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a turn at the Umgeni River Bird Park this afternoon and eye-balled this handsome chap.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Angel Wings by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A long overdue visit to Butterflies for Africa in Pietermaritzburg rewarded me with this beautiful specimen.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Skyline by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A natural skyline along the North Coast near Stanger.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Red Devil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted some planes rehearsing at Virginia Airport this afternoon, prior to Saturday’s airshow.

----------


## Blurock

Neville, I hope you will take some pics at the airshow. :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, I hope you will take some pics at the airshow.


Oh yes I will! We have booked a balcony table at Splashes Restaurant, overlooking the airstrip, so we should have a good show.

In fact, I am planning to head off to the airstrip this afternoon to take some more pictures of the planes practising.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Smokin' by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
There’s something special about biplanes showing off their mettle…

Check out all the other pics I took at Virginia Airport today by clicking here!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Banzai! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
In a scene reminiscent of World War 2, these planes appear to be attacking the ship in the distance - taken from Splashes Restaurant today during the Virginia Airshow.

Click here to view the other pictures I took at the airshow.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Candy Floss Flower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We took a late afternoon walk in the New Germany Nature Reserve, hoping to capture some nice bird shots, but this interesting seed caught my attention instead. I have no idea what it is, but it was fascinating to see these fine white strands emerge from a pod-like seed covering.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I Believe I Can Fly by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

The wind was pumping at La Mercy Lagoon this afternoon, and this kite-boarder was taking full advantage of it!


Ruin with a View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

I have often passed this interesting ruin alongside the M4 near La Mercy, and today I decided to take a detour and have a closer inspection.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Here are the other pictures I took of the ruin, for those that are interested:


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

And some more:



Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr


Ruin  with a View by  Neville A  Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## vieome

The first picture of ruin with a view is amazing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sleepy Hollow at Night 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One view of Pietermaritzburg from World's View, near Hilton. The N3 highway can be seen snaking past the Midlands Liberty Mall at the left of the picture.


Sleepy Hollow at Night 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another view of Pietermaritzburg from World’s View. There seem to be at least three sporting events taking place.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Breakthrough! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful show of crepuscular rays from our verandah this morning. I bet you didn’t know there was a word for that!

----------


## Mike C

I thought crepuscular referred to twilight rather than morning rays.  Great word though.  Love the pics - keep them coming!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Muisvoël? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Is this a muisvoël (mousebird)?

----------


## Mike C

Hi Neville - my wife says that this bird is the Blackeyed Bulbul (Tiptol in Afrikaans).  The MouseBird (Coliidae) has a much longer tail.  I bow to her superior knowledge about these things.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks Mike - I have just confirmed that in my Roberts' Birds book.

----------


## Mike C

Very good shot - no matter what it's called.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Yep, very nice shot Neville. I think you've found your true vocation.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kingfisher by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We had a special visitor to our tree this morning – a kingfisher. I cannot decide whether it is a striped kingfisher or a brownhooded kingfisher – perhaps a birder can clarify it for me!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Golden Shongweni by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Shongweni late this afternoon – away from the madding crowd.

----------


## Blurock

> Kingfisher by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> We had a special visitor to our tree this morning  a kingfisher. I cannot decide whether it is a striped kingfisher or a brownhooded kingfisher  perhaps a birder can clarify it for me!


Looks like a male brownhooded kingfisher. The female has a darker "hood" and less blue. Also identified by the red bill.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lavender Buzz by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
From the birds to the bees…

----------


## IanF

That is good  Neville. JAT on copyright don't you have to specify a date I see some people just use the year.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> That is good  Neville. JAT on copyright don't you have to specify a date I see some people just use the year.


Thanks Ian. You are probably correct regarding the copyright - I simply saw what most other people seem to be doing. I guess one has to balance the length of the copyright with the ascetics.

----------


## Mike C

> From the birds to the bees


Well you categorize yourself as an amateur - but I am not seeing much amateur here.  Your shots are incredible Neville. Well done!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rearing Horse by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This was a spontaneous shot of an ornament which I shot at a whim before packing my camera away for the night, and I liked the way it turned out!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Egyptian Skid by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Touch and go action by Egyptian Geese at Mount Edgecombe Golf Estate.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Eye to Eye by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Who's observing who?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Slip Sliding Away by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent the morning watching the Motocross Nationals at Cato Ridge today. 
This is one of many pictures that I took there. 
You can view some of the other pictures I took there by clicking here.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hallowed Ground by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A quick visit to the church at Marianhill Monastry. I could not gain  full access into the church, so I had to poke my lens between the  security railing at the back of the church!


King Jesus by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A majestic Jesus statue towers over the alter in the little chapel at Marianhill Monastry.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I thought it would be nice if we could have a little bit of interaction here?

How about giving me requests / suggestions / challenges of what I should do for a future Pic of the Day?

----------


## Blurock

How about a follow up on this impressive Marianhill Monastery. One of the places I still have to visit. I believe they have some very good choir recitals at the church there.

Durban has some impressive religious places. Cathedrals, monasteries, the Grey street Mosque, Hindu shrines etc. I do not know if access is available everywhere though.

Ushaka has a world class aquarium which will give you lots of material. (Much better than Cape Town which I found rather disappointing).

Durban architecture; Our diversity is reflected in the history and architecture of our city. Kings house, the Coach House, the Moses Madhiba Stadium, Roma Revolving Restaurant (excellent view), Mini Town, The Playhouse, Town Hall...
 :Thumbup:

----------


## AndyD

I feel rocks for the church as an institution but church buildings never cease to leave me in awe. That's a great photo and to be honest it's taken from a great angle even if it was thru the security gate. I could look at church photos all week and not get bored.

Whoever thought it would be a good idea to install that motley collection of R30.00 spotlight fittings either side on the wooden uprights deserves to be shot and spend the next lifetime in pergatory.  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> How about a follow up on this impressive Marianhill Monastery. One of the places I still have to visit. I believe they have some very good choir recitals at the church there.
> 
> 
> 
> Durban has some impressive religious places. Cathedrals, monasteries, the Grey street Mosque, Hindu shrines etc. I do not know if access is available everywhere though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ushaka has a world class aquarium which will give you lots of material. (Much better than Cape Town which I found rather disappointing).
> ...



Thanks for the ideas Blurock - you have certainly given me some food for thought!

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Whoever thought it would be a good idea to install that motley collection of R30.00 spotlight fittings either side on the wooden uprights deserves to be shot and spend the next lifetime in pergatory.



He he - I was wondering if anyone would notice them! To be honest, I only saw them while I was post-processing the picture...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Gold Nugget by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
When I looked out the window this morning and saw the cloudy front over the ocean, my initial thoughts were that there would be no sunrise today. But then I decided that there might be a surprise out there, so I set up my tripod and camera and waited… This was the glorious result.

----------


## IanF

I made a jigsaw out of one of Neville's photos. With his permission.

A great photo for a jigsaw a 110 piece puzzle.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I made a jigsaw out of one of Neville's photos. With his permission.
> 
> A great photo for a jigsaw a 121 piece puzzle.


That looks amazing Ian! I look forward to getting a copy from you.

----------


## Blurock

Wow, we really have talent on the Forum! :Thumbup:

----------


## Mike C

> I thought it would be nice if we could have a little bit of interaction here?
> 
> How about giving me requests / suggestions / challenges of what I should do for a future Pic of the Day?


I don't know about this Neville.  I believe that your ability to see the potential of a beautiful photograph at the time you experience it is part of the gift.  Taking a photograph on request or suggestion  (although it might present a challenge) just sounds like stepping over the line from art to work.  But then again, I suppose the art is in the challenge of seeing the unusual angle or composition of what, for many of us, would just be "another" shot.  Mmmm - talking myself in circles on this one.

----------


## vieome

My idea for a picture for Neville , You have captured the sun and the moon great in your pictures, will it be possible if you can capture the sun or the moon through the window of the RUIN with a view picture?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I don't know about this Neville.  I believe that your ability to see the potential of a beautiful photograph at the time you experience it is part of the gift.  Taking a photograph on request or suggestion  (although it might present a challenge) just sounds like stepping over the line from art to work.  But then again, I suppose the art is in the challenge of seeing the unusual angle or composition of what, for many of us, would just be "another" shot.  Mmmm - talking myself in circles on this one.


Valid point Mike, but I would never let any suggestions or requests become a chore for me - instead, I would see them as catalysts to release some more /different creative juices!

----------


## Neville Bailey

> My idea for a picture for Neville , You have captured the sun and the moon great in your pictures, will it be possible if you can capture the sun or the moon through the window of the RUIN with a view picture?


Now, that is an excellent idea! Thank you.

I have this amazing free program, The Photographer's Ephemeris, which will allow me to plan such a shot to the minute, including the angle of the sun or moon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Queens Bridge Mosque by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I’ve driven past this beautiful mosque in North Coast Road so many times, and thought that it would be a great Pic of the Day sometime, but I was always in a hurry at the time. Today was the day, however, and I caught this stunning piece of architecture catching the low late afternoon sun. Whilst taking this picture, I was surrounded by bumper-to-bumper traffic – I wonder what people must have thought of me?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moyo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Durban is great in winter – Moyo Restaurant on Vetch’s Pier near Ushaka Marine World.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Today really was a stunning day in Durbs! We went for an early morning breakfast picnic on the beach. No wind, warm sun and nice, fresh air. 

Great photo, Neville.  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Garlic String by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We joined some family for dinner tonight, and I was drawn to this fake garlic string hanging on their kitchen wall.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Temple of Understanding by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today I had the privilege of visiting the Hare Krishna Temple of  Understanding in Chatsworth – what a beautiful shrine! You can view some  of the other pictures I took by clicking here.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Vibrant Cactus by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spied into my neighbour’s garden by poking my lens through the fence and captured this cactus flower.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mother and Child by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The bond between mother and child is something special…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Aflame! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Although I am one year older today, I still feel very much alive and on fire, like this beautiful strelitzia!

----------


## IanF

> Although I am one year older today, I still feel very much alive and on fire, like this beautiful strelitzia!


Happy Birthday Neville we wants pics of the cake!
 :Happybday:

----------


## Blurock

:Happybday: 

Many happy returns Neville!

----------


## Mike C

Happy birthday Neville!  Hope you have a great year ahead!

----------


## Petrichor

Hope you have a great day! Happy Birthday

----------


## Martinco

Hi Neville,

Have a wonderful birthday !   I hear you are turning 24 ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Township Enterprise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Business as usual in Chesterville township near Westville.

----------


## murdock

happy birthday neville...some awesome pics...butn no birthday cake pic?...couldnt hold enough candles :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

Neville having his car washed while he is eating his KFC under the Coke Umbrella. Enterprising! :Wink:

----------


## daveob

Happy Birthday Neville

I couldn't help imagine the township pic in black and white, and it could have been taken the day that car was brand new.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Smoke my Socks! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I popped into the Bergheil Museum in Westville and was fascinated by this sock-making machine and its story. Apparently the operator of this machine sent some socks made on this machine, as a gift to King Edward VII on his coronation in 1902. The palace promptly returned the socks, stating that the king cannot accept gifts from anyone with whom he had not had the pleasure of their acquaintance!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban City Hall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Durban City Hall aglow in the late afternoon today. Apparently the design of the building is identical to that of the City Hall of Belfast, Northern Ireland.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spoonbill by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A caught this beady-eyed chap at the Durban Botanical Gardens this afternoon.

----------


## gac

Some really fantastic pics Neville. You MUST get yourself and your camera to take some shots of Inanda Dam from the Crestholme Escarpment (early morning or late afternoon), which I'm sure with your talent will be outstanding. There are some magnificent views across the Dam into the hills in the distance with some misty mornings around and some magnificent sunsets.

----------


## jeriel01

Everything about nature never goes wrong! They are all awesome! Keeps me smiling!

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Some really fantastic pics Neville. You MUST get yourself and your camera to take some shots of Inanda Dam from the Crestholme Escarpment (early morning or late afternoon), which I'm sure with your talent will be outstanding. There are some magnificent views across the Dam into the hills in the distance with some misty mornings around and some magnificent sunsets.


That sounds like a great idea! I will most certainly do as you suggest - it's the early morning bit that puts me off though!

----------


## HopeOnline

Hi Neville. Your photographs are absolutely amazing. Can you give me some advice on what camera etc I need to be able to take brilliant photos? And is there a book that can teach me how to take photos?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville. Your photographs are absolutely amazing. Can you give me some advice on what camera etc I need to be able to take brilliant photos? And is there a book that can teach me how to take photos?


Thank you for the compliment - glad you like them.

I am no expert when it comes to cameras (in fact, I have a fairly old Pentax DSLR camera which I took over from my father about a year ago). Most people these days are buying either Nikon or Canon. I would suggest, though, that you should look at a DSLR camera, rather than a point-and-shoot camera, and learn to use the manual settings. Also, it is not only about the camera, but rather your passion and willingness to learn and experiment.

Most of the photography books that I have read over the past year are ebooks from Amazon, but the one that set the foundation for me was "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson. You also need to shoot in RAW mode and then use post-processing software to enhance your pictures afterwards. I use Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Zen by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An iconic structure at the Japanese Gardens near Riverside.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Greville San Jose Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted this church whilst driving up Argyle Road in Stamford Hill, and immediately stopped to take a picture.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Streaming Home by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Homeward traffic on the M13 in the rain this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Midlands Snow Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
When I heard about the snowfalls in the Midlands, I simply could not  resist taking a drive out there with my camera! You can check out the  rest of my snow pictures by clicking on  http://www.flickr.com/photos/neville...7630957516920/

----------


## Dave A

How far up the N3 did you have to go to hit the snow, Neville? I'm toying with bunking work tomorrow and going for a wander myself.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> How far up the N3 did you have to go to hit the snow, Neville? I'm toying with bunking work tomorrow and going for a wander myself.


The first decent snow that I encountered was along the R103 near Lions River, and then I continued past Michaelhouse School all the way to Nottingham Road and then cut across to the N3 and back home.

----------


## Dave A

Meh - looks like it's going to be another grey day  :Frown: 
I think I'm going to take a rain check.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Meh - looks like it's going to be another grey day 
> I think I'm going to take a rain check.


Yeah, wow. It is miserable in Durbs today! 

I'm not sure how I found the courage to get out of bed. I'm wishing I hadn't.  :Frown:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Go Cart! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fun at Gateway Shopping Centre today.

----------


## bjsteyn

Can't remember when last i did this. Used to be a place in East London where you could Go Carting, but it closed years back. 

From moving back from PE to East London I realized how dead it is. It needs to come alive again :-)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Worlds View Tower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The tower at Worlds View near Hilton just before sunset this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Byrne Village Charm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today my father and I visited the historical settler village of Byrne, and popped into Etterby Tea Garden and had an interesting chat to the hostess, who is the last surviving descendent still living in Byrne Village.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Heigh Ho! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Lots of horsey activity at Shongweni this weekend.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Butler's Farm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I would love to know the story behind this ruin overlooking Inanda Dam, apparently owned by one Mr Butler.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Evening Attraction by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As some workers finish their day’s work, other workers attract them to their workplaces…

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Colour of Religion by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
On my way to a meeting in Mount Edgecombe this morning, I was struck by this colourful Hindu temple and could not resist the urge to stop and take a picture.

----------


## bjsteyn

I like Sunday's pic, some human art work mixed with natures art work. Haha  :Rockon:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Light at the end of the Tunnel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Kirk Falls tunnels, in the Shongweni dam region, late this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Poinsettia Blaze by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
In spite of the grey weather today, this poinsettia was not about to hide its dazzling beauty.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Winter Puffs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted these interesting pods/puffs at Dawn Cliffe Park this afternoon. They look very much like Cape Gooseberries.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Road Warrior by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The enigmatic Harley-Davidson.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sundown at The Point by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The eve before the working week.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sea Spray by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was wet and miserable on Umhlanga Rocks beach this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mpiti Waterfall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a stroll along a drizzly trail in the Kloof Gorge to view this beautiful waterfall.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Port Natal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The ever-busy Port of Durban on a cloudy day.

----------


## Neville Bailey

One Scavenger Feeding off Another by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Symbiosis in action at the harbour!

----------


## ians

Neville have you gone commercial yet? I need some tips on taking pics.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Nope - you think I should?

----------


## ians

I have been experimenting with wooden frames. i was going to fit mirrors into the frames, but looking at your pics, i thought of an idea. You could get your pics blown up to fit into my frames and we could try sell the pics in the frames killing 2 birds with one stone. Who knows we could both become famous  :Smile:  

I make the frames and fit the glass you fit the pic and the backing, bingo. Then we just need a person or shop to promote and sell them for us, it just an idea.

As you can see by my picture of the frames, there is no hope for me in the photo bussiness, but with a little help, who knows.

The wood is all recycled which seems to be the in thing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ian, why don't we try this idea with one or two of my pics and see how it goes, before deciding whether or not to go full ball?

We need to do some costings as well and then see if it is worth-while financially.

Would you like to email me directly?

----------


## Blurock

Sounds like a good idea. Where can we see your frames ians, are you in the Midlands?

----------


## ians

Just down the road from Neville.

Neville i am keen, will contact you shortly.

I dont want to intrude on nevilles thread, but if you want to see what i do with my scraps of wood, check out facebook, rod racks.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Three Little Dicky Birds by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Three little dicky birds sitting on a line...
Anybody able to identify these guys?

----------


## Dave A

They're swallows (the ones from Russia, I think) - and they've arrived *very* early this year. My wife commented on it to me yesterday.

Spring is here.

----------


## Blurock

> Three little dicky birds sitting on a line...
> Anybody able to identify these guys?


Lesser striped swallow. Common summer visitor to eastern coastal belt and northern parts. Usually near water, perched on wires or in trees. :Cool:

----------

Dave A (25-Aug-12)

----------


## Dave A

And I stand corrected on the migration front - the lesser striped swallow is only partially migratory within Africa.

What a beauty, though  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

I saw the first swallows around the 10th Aug. Summer is in the air with early, soft spring rain. :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunset Fever by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An hour before sunset in Westville – a fever tree glows in sympathy.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Industrial Pulp by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A landmark along the N2 at the Umkomaas River – a paper pulp factory.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Palmiet Peace by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A late afternoon stroll in the Palmiet Nature Reserve, right on our doorstep!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Monteseel - Strike One! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a drive to Monteseel this evening, hoping to capture a nice sunset, when the lightning gatecrashed the party. The setting sun took a back-seat...


Monteseel - Strike Two! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The rain started pelting me as I caught this last flash of lightning at Monteseel.

----------


## adrianh

I just love the photograph called ZEN - Is that also HDR?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I just love the photograph called ZEN - Is that also HDR?


Yes it is. Glad you like it.

----------


## Dave A

How'd you capture the lightning strikes, Neville? Good reactions, rapid fire and luck, or some elegant technical trick?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> How'd you capture the lightning strikes, Neville? Good reactions, rapid fire and luck, or some elegant technical trick?


Lots of patience and luck. I mounted my camera on a tripod, set the exposure to 6 seconds, pointed it in the general direction of where most of the lightning was active, and then took about 50+ exposures one after the other until a few of them captured a strike!

----------

AndyD (28-Aug-12), Blurock (29-Aug-12), Dave A (28-Aug-12)

----------


## ians

I worked in one of the houses at the end of Palmiet rd last week and noted how quiet and peaceful it is down by the river.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Picture of Glee by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
While sitting in my car at the beach front, I spotted this little guy having a ball amongst the pigeons.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ghostly Sea Part 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like phantoms in the twilight, some fisherman cast their lines into the misty sea.


Ghostly Sea Part 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Ghostly galleons floating on a sea of mist.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Good Morning, Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a greeting to the last day of winter!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Far Faraway by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Lost in thought...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Leaning Over by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent the morning watching the Pinetown Street Race today. A great turnout from the community added to the atmosphere.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry, there will not be a Pic of the Day today, as I am laid low with the flu and I simply cannot drag myself out of bed!

----------


## Mike C

Get better soon Neville.

----------


## Blurock

:Drunk: 

Drink your cough syrup and get well soon!  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bay of Plenty Waves by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Thanks to a tip-off by one of my blog followers, I headed off to the Bay of Plenty to capture this stormy scene. The weather did not put off the fishermen though – the waves were breaking over them and they stood their ground!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Soaked! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I’m sorry that I have been rather scarce the past few days, but I have been hit by some bug and it has reduced me to an invalid!
This picture is not a good picture, technically, but I hope it catches the mood! I was restricted to my car and took the shot through my windscreen in quite low light conditions.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cactus Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It is another wet, cold and miserable day in Durban today, but this cactus seems to be soaking it all up.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rapid Flow by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
After the continual rain over the past few days, our local stream was flowing rapidly today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tender Morsel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This woolly-necked stork had a feast chomping frogs out of our pool this morning!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Modern / Rural Juxposition by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The pastoral tranquility of this farm homestead is in stark contrast to the modern, angular lines of the pedestrian bridge straddling the N2 highway.

----------


## Blurock

This bridge was built at a cost of around R15 million? to assist the nearby community in crossing the N2 free way.

This same bridge is now being used to throw stones at passing vehicles... :Crazy:

----------


## Neville Bailey

THE Hilton Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The revamped Hilton Hotel in Hilton this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sugarveld by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The golden sugar-cane fields at Summerveld late this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, it's a quiet day for me, workwise, and I'm looking out the window at the grey weather and wondering - what to shoot for my Pic of the Day today?

Ideas anyone?

----------


## IanF

Neville take your computer apart and do some macro shots of the memory and the open hard disc.
 :Detective:  :Beta1:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sea Fury by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a grey day in Durban today, but the wind was blowing, so I decided to take a drive to Ansteys Beach at the Bluff to see the drama at the tidal pool.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rock and Roll by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another grey and stormy day in KZN – the iconic rock at Umdloti Beach.

----------


## Blurock

:Rockon:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yesterday (wet), Today (wet), Tomorrow (wet) by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Yet another wet and grey day…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Synchronised Stripes by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Mowing the lawn at the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve today.

----------


## Blurock

> Mowing the lawn at the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve today.


Is the Kenneth Stainbank still worth a visit?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Is the Kenneth Stainbank still worth a visit?


The trails are pleasant enough to get away from the hustle and bustle of city life and the picnic areas seem to be in good condition. 

The gate entry fee is R15, but free if you have a Wild Card

----------

Blurock (16-Sep-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Golden Moment by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As the sun sets over Westville, the sky turns golden.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bitt the Ship Line! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
On board the retired tug boat, the J R More.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Marshland by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I passed this marshland as I was driving past Cato Ridge late this afternoon, and thought “what a nice scene”, and promptly did a u-turn to capture it for prosperity.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Karkloof Paradise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
After seeing a client in the Natal Midlands this morning, I stopped to take in the serenity of the Karkloof Valley.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Inchanga Station by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It’s a pity that this beautiful railway station has been out of commission since January 2012. Hopefully it will be back in action soon!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pin Cushion by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited the Garden Show at the Royal Showgrounds in Pietermaritzburg  this morning. You can check my other pictures at  http://www.flickr.com/photos/neville...7631604437900/

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Tapestry by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Light playing on the bird hide dam in the New Germany Nature Reserve.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Elephant Ear by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The beetroot growing in our vegetable garden reminds me so much of an elephant ear.

----------


## Blurock

> The beetroot growing in our vegetable garden reminds me so much of an elephant ear.


...an elephant from Mars?! :Alien:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry, no Pic of the Day today - not well again.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lying Low by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Any guesses as to the subject of this picture? The only clue I will give is that I was lying flat on my stomach.

----------


## Dave A

_Please repair this road_, perhaps?

My other guess is _Look at the birdie..._  :Oops:  _now you see it, now you don't!_

----------


## Blurock

Looks like the stream behind your house, but could also be the potholes on the M13

----------


## Mike C

My guess is that it is a slug or part thereof!

----------


## ians

Underwood road?  :Whistling:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Homeward Bound by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Whilst travelling from Johannesburg to Durban today, I caught this poignant moment of weary workers heading home at the Sand River, near Van Reenen’s Pass, with the ominous signs of a storm brewing in the distance.

----------


## AndyD

Nice photo, it captures that very specific bluey/gray colur before a storm hits.

Glad you're feeling better again  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

World's View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Pietermaritzburg from World’s View today – it was a clear day today after yesterday’s rain.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Night Crane by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Round-the-clock progress at Umhlanga Rocks.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Botched Moonrise Shot by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr This was supposed to be my Pic of the Day yesterday (full moon rising over the ocean behind the Oyster Box), but I botched up the focus and this was the sad result!

----------


## Blurock

Try again tonight, Neville. How about a moon rise through the arch of Moses Madiba? :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Try again tonight, Neville. How about a moon rise through the arch of Moses Madiba?


The moon is rising much later tonight - about 7.20pm, and I don't want to drive out there then. I have a nice view of the ocean from my Westville patio, with the Durban skyline, so that might be an option...

Regarding the arch, the angle of the moonrise relative to the arch is very sharp, so that will be difficult. I have planned to get the sunrise through the arch in the middle of October, when it will rise nice and square through the arch!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ghostly Galleon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Changing the Light Bulb by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Port Shepstone lighthouse getting a facelift.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusk Vigil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like sentries on dusk standby duty, these pylons stand proud before the fading light of Summerveld.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wilting Crown by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sometimes the most insignificant things in one’s garden can be the most beautiful, even when it is wilting!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Misty Abyss by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Mist passing through the Kloof Gorge this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bristling by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Two Indian warships, the Deepak and the Delhi, visited Durban harbour and I took a tour of them today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weathered by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Whilst scanning the sea for whales at Umdloti Beach early this morning, I was struck by these weathered rocks.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Secret Garden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I was walking along a shady road in Gillitts this afternoon, and came across this cascading waterfall hiding behind the lush foliage.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wet and Misty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
'Twas a wet and misty day today - Cato Ridge late afternoon.


Driving Rain by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Traffic in wet conditions near Ashburton.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Country Lane by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was another wet and dull day today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home and Hearth by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Who knows what private moments of tears and joy take place behind these walls?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rising Arch by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of a handful of days in which the sun rises in line with the stadium arch, and this morning was the first clear day after a week of rain and cloud.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Amashovashova! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Focused determination is etched on the face of this leading rider in this morning’s Amashovashova Cycle Race.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Reflective Palms by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Architecture and nature in harmony.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Road to Glory by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Just over two years ago, this walkway was a festive gathering of enthusiastic World Cup Soccer supporters from all corners of the world.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home Grown Attraction by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I did not feel like travelling today, so I scouted the garden for some inspiration, and this is what I found.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tough Day at the Office by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a quiet day for me, so I took a leisurely drive to Salt Rock to see how other hard working people spend their time.

----------


## Citizen X

> Tough Day at the Office by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> It was a quiet day for me, so I took a leisurely drive to Salt Rock to see how other hard working people spend their time.


Now this is a picture!

----------


## Blurock

> Now this is a picture!


Eat your heart out Vaalie!  :Wink:

----------


## ians

Neville you should join the fellas for a morning or late afternoon at the dam fishing, some awesome pics are taken by the fishermen. Places like Shongweni, sometimes i am still amazed at what i see once i go through the gate, it just seems like another world so close to home. Some days the mist has not lifted and you get pics while driving to the dam and at the dam.

This is just a random picture taken while heading down to the dam, just to give you an idea of what our fishing trips are all about, not just catching and releasing fish, we get to see some of the most spectacular places.




imagine this pic, taken with a good camera and a person who knows what they are doing  :Wink:  Neville

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks for the great idea, Ian! 

I think I will mozy over to Shongweni Dam one afternoon this weekend and see if there's anything worth shooting. 

Do you know which part of the dam the fishermen normally go?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry, no Pic of the Day today - my step daughter borrowed my car for the afternoon/evening and I forgot to take my camera out of the boot! 

Tomorrow I will make up for it with two Pics of the Day!

----------


## Blurock

:Frown:

----------


## ians

The guys with the kickboats fish all over the dam. There is lots to see at Shongweni, the beuty about it, there is so much to photograph, lots of high spots to get some awesome pics of the dam wall and you can stand on the dam wall to take pics, you might even get lucky and come across plenty of wild life or if you are fishing you might get to catch a bass and take a pic.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pity about the miserable weather today, but I might still go to Shongweni Dam anyway. Do you think there will be fishermen in this weather?

----------


## ians

Yip, best time to fish, but most of them are fishing at hazelmere today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Gone Fishin' by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Idyllic bliss on Shongweni Dam.


The Waiting Game... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Are the barbels biting? This young fisherman plays the waiting game at Shongweni Dam.

----------


## ians

If the fish arent biting, you can always go flying  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

What a Bird-Brained Paw Paw! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Avian fruit salad bowl.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Colour of CAF by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The CAF delegates are in town!

----------


## IMHO

Wow, Neville, we never see this in your pictures. I will not place the photos, only the link, which I see is last updated May 2009. But I immediately thought of you and if you could tell us if it is still true or not?

The Death Of Durban.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Wow, Neville, we never see this in your pictures. I will not place the photos, only the link, which I see is last updated May 2009. But I immediately thought of you and if you could tell us if it is still true or not?
> 
> The Death Of Durban.


I have to agree, up until the 2010 World Cup, some of what your link was true. However, leading up to the World Cup, the powers-that-be did a major clean-up of the Durban CBD and, in particular, the beachfront, which was upgraded substantially.

I remember having a pleasant stroll along the beachfront during the World Cup, thinking how long this would last, and I am pleasantly surprised that it has retained the clean, safe and attractive standard to this day. Now I see that they are in the process of upgrading the beachfront all the way up to the Blue Lagoon.

The link you provided is very outdated, and I am now a proud Durbanite!

----------

Blurock (22-Oct-12), Dave A (24-Oct-12)

----------


## IMHO

Good news, at last!

----------


## Blurock

> Wow, Neville, we never see this in your pictures. I will not place the photos, only the link, which I see is last updated May 2009. But I immediately thought of you and if you could tell us if it is still true or not?
> 
> The Death Of Durban.


There are times when Durbanites just do not go to the beach; Easter Christmas and New Year. The press like sensation and people believe that the exception is the norm. Have you been to East London, PE or Camps bay at high season? 
The problem is the exceptionally high influx of people which are hard to control. I believe that our officials have learnt from past experiences and I must give them credit for how the beaches are being managed. I am not a photographer, but have attached a few dated pictures of the northern beaches.

----------


## vieome

Interesting that there is another blog relating to the death of other citys of South Africa the death of johannesburg

----------


## twinscythe12332

I don't go to the Durban beachfront often in all honesty, but when I have the beaches show some sign of polution, but nothing out of the ordinary. That being said, I would like to share a story. My in-laws came down for a period and stayed on the beachfront. It was heading towards the early evening and we walked along the beachfront near some of the pools. They were completely trashed. the guy on the blog would have had a field day with all the litter that was around. We came around the next day... Completely cleaned up. It's not so much that the metro isn't cleaning things up, it's that the people coming there don't give a crap.

----------

Dave A (24-Oct-12)

----------


## Neville Bailey

City Oasis by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Window to the Sunken Gardens along the Golden Mile.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tracks in the Mist by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The railway line at Gilletts disappears into the distant mist.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Retail Therapy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The ebb and flow of cashflow at the Pavilion Shopping Centre. I had hardly taken the picture when security pounced on me! Apparently nobody is allowed to take pictures in the Centre…

----------


## AndyD

> I had hardly taken the picture when security pounced on me! Apparently nobody is allowed to take pictures in the Centre…


Is that one of them dressed in blue, hauling it up the escalator at close to warp speed?

----------


## Dave A

Nah - all those smudgy human-like distortions are manifestations from the spirit world that only the camera can see.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni River Mouth by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Late afternoon on the banks of the Umgeni River, looking towards the Blue Lagoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunset Flower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I love the hues in this flower – reminds me of the hues at sunset.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Echoes of Hurricane Sandy? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As Hurricane Sandy strikes the East Coast of the USA, a storm hits the East Coast of SA…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Peak Hour in Umhlanga by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Feverish traffic along the avenue of fever trees in Umhlanga this evening.

----------


## Didditmiself

Nev, that is an awesome shot. I have an absolute fascination for bridges! I have books about them, pictures (plenty) of them, some blueprints of some of them and I have never become tired of them. I have walked the length of the Firth of Forth in Scotland, 25de Abril bridge in Lisbon, the Golden Gate in San Francisco, the George Washington and the Varazzano Narrows and the Brooklyn in New York City, the Bridge of Sighs in Venice, the Tower Bridge in London, Pont Neuf in Paris and at least 5 others. Oh and before somebody says that that is not a bridge, it's a pier. But to me it's still an engineering project over water constructed using concrete and steel amongst other things!

----------


## Blurock

@Didditmiself , the Bridge of Sighs was obviously a very short stroll. Interesting history to it though. :Wink:

----------


## Didditmiself

In comparison to the others, it was a hop, skip & jump...... :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bird's Eye View of Port Natal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The stunning view from the 28th floor reception area of one of my clients today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hidden Falls by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Following a tip-off from one of my blog followers, I tracked down this remote waterfall alongside Fields Hill, near Kloof.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Peace Lily by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The simple beauty of the peace lily.

----------


## gac

Neville, you're a gifted fella! This is another offer to host you in Crestholme, near Waterfall, and take you to some breathtaking sites overlooking Inanda Dam and into the valley which will yield special photo opportunities. I drove past the Dam this past week and the water is flowing stongly over the wall with all the rapids in full cry. The surrounding topography makes for unbeleivable pics but I just dont have the skill or the equipment. It would be a blessing to have you capture these scenes for all to see. If interested call me on 083 307 1478 regards Gregg

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks, Gregg, I would love to take you up on your offer and let you take me to all those special places. Unfortunately, I don't know the area well, but you seem to know it, so it would be a perfect synergistic experience!

I am tied up with domestic chores today, but perhaps we can meet up sometime next weekend? I am available at whatever time or day suits you. From a photographic point of view, early morning or late afternoon is the best time.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Wheels of Industry by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A case of recycling…?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spiked by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
These nests appear to have been spiked by the reeds.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, yet another grey and drizzly day in Durban - I have to think hard on what to do for today's Pic of the Day...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wet Streaks by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The intersection near the Pavilion Shopping Centre this evening – light streaks in the rain.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Still by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was still and quiet at the dam in St Helier Road, Hillcrest this evening.

----------


## Blurock

What a tranquil scene. Did the fishermen have their sundowners and left their rods behind? :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Duzi Wader by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A very swollen Duzi in Pietermaritzburg this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tree Ogres by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like tentacles groping towards the stormy skies, these dead tree branches pose a chilling profile.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I spent an amazing morning with Gregg (gac) in the Inanda Dam area, as he took me around in his trusty bakkie so that I could take some photos. 

Thank you, Gregg, for your hospitality and company - it was most enjoyable. 

After all the rains of late, the birds, butterflies, dragonflies and flying ants were in abundance. 

Look out for today's Pic of the Day later today, plus a link to all the other photos I took on our outing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Innocent Frolicking by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent the morning at Inanda Dam today, and spotted these two kids having fun near the head of Inanda Falls. You can check the other photos I took in the area by clicking on the this link.

----------


## gac

Very nice Neville. Well done.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Aquaduct by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The landmark bridge in Veralum.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dead End by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr\
The end of the road for this carriage…

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Hilton Gloom by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
‘Twas a gloomy evening in Hilton…

----------


## IMHO

Neville, my vrou sê ek moet vir jou sê hierdie foto praat met haar binneste...

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, my vrou sê ek moet vir jou sê hierdie foto praat met haar binneste...


Wow, thank you for that, IMHO - that is very humbling.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Festival of Lights by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The festivities at Suncoast tonight, from our balcony in Westville.

----------


## gac

No way Neville. How do you capture this so clearly from so far?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> No way Neville. How do you capture this so clearly from so far?


Combination of a 300mm zoom lens and an 8 second exposure. In fact, it's not that clear, but a little out of focus and I nearly scrapped the picture, but Margaret insisted I post it.

----------


## Blurock

Thanks Margaret! :Wink:

----------


## johndice

> Festival of Lights by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> The festivities at Suncoast tonight, from our balcony in Westville.


great shot!  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fairyland by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view that the fairies have at the far end of our garden.

----------


## johndice

are those cobwebs on the far left side?  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> are those cobwebs on the far left side?


Yes, they are, and I only spotted them when I was editing the picture on my computer!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rock Spray by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Rock spray at Ballito this evening.

----------


## Blurock

Neville, I hope you'll be at the French festival outside Town hall tomorrow night. It could be quite spectacular. :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, I hope you'll be at the French festival outside Town hall tomorrow night. It could be quite spectacular.


Tell me more? I have not heard about it before - sounds interesting...

----------


## Blurock

The Angel's Place aerial display is the closing ceremony of the France-South Africa 2012 season staged by France's Les Studios de Cirque. It is a free show outside Durban City Hall @ 7 pm. Rain check Sunday 7pm. I saw clips of the event in London and it was absolutely spectacular. I hope you can make it. Be prepared to be covered in feathers from by angels swooping from high rise buildings... :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Place des Anges 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Three angels swirl around each other at the amazing Place des Anges show at Durban City Hall tonight, by Les Studios de Cirque.


Place des Anges 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An Angel offloads feathers of happiness as he swoops over the crowd at tonight’s aerial show by France’s Les Studios de Cirque.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sentry by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted this alert chap at Doonside this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Morning Glory! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Woke up this morning to be greeted by this magnificent cactus flower!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rocky Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The mood on the South Coast was dark this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

City of Lights by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The colour of light at Durban’s Victoria Embankment at night.

----------

johndice (23-Nov-12)

----------


## johndice

> City of Lights by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> The colour of light at Durban’s Victoria Embankment at night.


I always find night shots like this incredible.  :Smile:  awesome shot mate!

----------


## Citizen X

Wow!

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Durban-Johannesburg Line by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The unbroken line linking Durban and Egoli…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Evening Glory by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Following from my Morning Glory pic of a few days ago, here is its sister flower which opened today.

----------


## Dave A

Both cactus flowers off the same cactus, Ian?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Both cactus flowers off the same cactus, Ian?


Ahem, the name is Neville!  :Cool: 

Yes and no. Two different cuttings of the same type of cactus. Apparently this type of cactus comes with red, white or pink flowers. We have a third cutting that is about to bloom, but not sure what colour the flowers will be.

----------


## Dave A

> Ahem, the name is Neville!


 :Sorry:  Was chewing over another discussion at the same time and was struck by the (same plant?) thought in the middle of it  :Embarrassment: 

While I'm posting here - The other thought that has struck me a few times in your series comes from your various beach rock shots - my heart aches every time at the missing mussels  :Frown: 
Damn tragedy.

----------


## johndice

Wow! the sky looks amazing. :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Little Rapid by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a stroll along the Molweni Trail at Kloof Gorge this afternoon, and encountered a fast flowing river. You can check the other pictures I took on the trail by clicking here.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Field of Mealies by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Freshly grown mealie field near Villiers, Free State.


Tilling the Soil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Late afternoon ploughing near Villiers, Free State.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Festive Arcade by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The arcade at Col’Cacchio’s in Cresta this evening – getting ready for the festive season.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tranquil Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A picture of tranquility, somewhere between Villiers and Warden in the Free State this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Crabbing Along by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One-eyed jack crabbing along…


Swampland Shuffle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A meander around the mangrove swamps.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Biltong Shoppe by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We wandered into this quaint little shoppe at the top of Van Reenen’s Pass to buy some biltong today.

----------


## Citizen X

> Field of Mealies by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Freshly grown mealie field near Villiers, Free State.
> 
> 
> Tilling the Soil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Late afternoon ploughing near Villiers, Free State.


Our South African landscape is georgeous!“ There’s a highway of stars across the heavens, there’s a whispering song of the wind in the grass, there’s a rolling thunder across the Savannah, a hope and a dream at the edge of the sky. And, your life is a story like the wind.” Johnny Clegg

----------


## IMHO

> We wandered into this quaint little shoppe at the top of Van Reenen’s Pass to buy some biltong today.


Lovely shot, but it wakes my pet hate! The price these places charge for biltong! What did you pay? Probably over R200 a kg again! I refuse to pay more than R130 p/kg.

----------


## IMHO

I love the swallow nest above the entrance. Have anyone ever noticed how the nests is always above or near the entrance of a building. We have various nests like these at our house and they are all above an entrance. So much so that we always try not to disturb them. They get cheeky also, dive down on us or the dogs and day before yesterday I got a white bomb, spot on my nose, ricocheting onto my shirt! They are called House Martins, Huisswaeltjie in Afrikaans. I understand House Martin can also mean 'friendly bird'.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Begonia Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The simple, yet striking, colours of Begonia blooms.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cool Dude by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Striking a pose on the beach today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Waiting Game by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fishermen doing their thing at La Mercy Beach.

----------


## Dave A

Something wierd has happened to cool dude  :Confused:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Stanger Vista by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The wide open spaces near Stanger this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Key Ridge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An unusual view of Key Ridge, taken from the top of Gelengele Mountain.


Gelengele Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Whilst strolling on the top of Gelengele Mountain, near Key Ridge, I spotted this beauty.

----------


## Dave A

Caches sure are wierd things.

When I'm online via Telkom ADSL, Cool dude is what it's supposed to be.

When I'm online via Vodacom 3G, Cool dude is



 :Alien:

----------


## Chrisjan B

It seems to be the new jpg algorithm&ndash; if you check carefully you will see the "wrong" : image also contain orange and dark colors. It should be reported to the jpeg action group ASAP... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2

----------


## IMHO

WTH is cool dude?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kings Park Splash by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Kings Park Splash by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Kings Park Splash by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yum! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another tough day in Africa…

----------


## ians

Neville, 7 pm at the top of la lucia ridge, view over Durban and out to sea. There were 40-50 ships out there on thursday just as the sun went down you could just see all the lights on the ships. What an awseome pic it would have been, i did try with my cellphone but it didnt come out so good. If you get a chance on a clear evening, just before the sun goes down, it would be an awsome pic for someone with the right camera. In fact we stood just looking out to sea for a moment enjoying the view.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I followed the Umgeni Steam train from Kloof to Inchanga this morning.


Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I followed the Umgeni Steam train from Kloof to Inchanga this morning.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, 7 pm at the top of la lucia ridge, view over Durban and out to sea. There were 40-50 ships out there on thursday just as the sun went down you could just see all the lights on the ships. What an awseome pic it would have been, i did try with my cellphone but it didnt come out so good. If you get a chance on a clear evening, just before the sun goes down, it would be an awsome pic for someone with the right camera. In fact we stood just looking out to sea for a moment enjoying the view.


Thanks ians, that sounds quite interesting. I might head out that way this evening and take a shot. It's a very clear day today, so it could work.

----------


## ians

I noticed there arent so many ships out there today. Drive along Burne cresent M12, you will see some people selling furniture and stuff around addison drive look out from that area, if you time it just right you will see the lights on the ships come on just before it start getting dark. It might be difficult to get a good photo shot from that area, so get there a little early to find a good spot. we were standing on the trailer to get a good view.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drama vs Stillness by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A tranquil twilight view of the ocean from La Lucia Ridge this evening.


Drama vs Stillness by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I was taking pictures of ships from La Lucia Ridge, when this ship appeared to catch fire…

----------


## Mike C

We also noticed the excessive smoke from the ship.  Does anyone know anything more about it?

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Cycle of Life by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Growth and decay was evident in the Mphiti Nature Reserve this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Away in a Manger by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Christmas is coming soon in Westville!

----------


## ians

Nice pics, what did you think of the view Neville?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Blue Pier by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The pier at Umhlanga Rocks tonight, with its trademark blue lighting.

----------

adrianh (23-Dec-12)

----------


## Dave A

Oh - that Blue Pier pic is just absolutely stunning  :Clap:

----------


## AndyD

Looks like something out of a Si-Fi movie.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Looks like something out of a Si-Fi movie.


It does look unreal, doesn't it? I can assure you, however, that the colours have not been manipulated at all - that is how it looks with the naked eye!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Santa is Coming Soon! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful display of Christmas lights in Waterfall tonight.


Santa is Coming Soon! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful display of Christmas lights in Waterfall tonight.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lumo Locust by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like a luminous fever tree, this chap appeared from behind a rock in the Palmiet River this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Vigil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The eternal vigil...

----------


## Didditmiself

Ah, what are you talking about Dave? :Confused:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Red Fire by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Look what we got for Christmas – merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## Mike C

Merry Christmas Neville.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fruit Pavlova ala Tyron by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Our resident chef spoilt us all with this delicious fruit pavlova.

----------


## ians

Please no more food, Merry Christmas Neville

----------


## Neville Bailey

Burnt by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A typical Durban hedge…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Anyone want Sally for Supper? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The kids found this enormous snail in the garden today, and I just had to share it with you!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beach Mania by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a stinking hot day in Durban today, but the beaches were packed with holiday-makers.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Big People Lego by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Where in the world will each of these containers be?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Neville's Pic of the Day is one year old today!

It has been quite a ride, and I have thoroughly enjoyed it most of the time, except for those odd days when I lose my inspiration. I hope you have enjoyed it as well.

Let's see if I get get another year done...

If you would like to view all my daily pictures, you can either visit my blog here, or view a slideshow on my Flickr site here.

----------


## Blurock

:Happybday: 

Well done Neville!

Happy birthday to Pick of the Day and a Happy and prosperous New Year to you!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Happy New Year! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The fireworks display at the Wild Coast Casino last night.


Happy New Year! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The fireworks display at the Wild Coast Casino last night.

----------


## flaker

Happy Anniversary Neville. Fruit Pavlova-resident chefWhere was that? Also wanna visit and sample the good chef's offerings  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sneakie

Well Done on the pics Neville, I know its no mean feat to be disciplined on a daily basis as you have with your daily pics. Thank you for sharing them with us.

----------


## Dave A

Well done, Neville. I truly admire your discipline.  :Clap:

----------


## AndyD

Thanks Neville, it's been a great thread with some awsome photos.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Night Glow by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Durban City at night.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Like a Phoenix... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like a phoenix rising from the ashes, this modern holiday resort stands in contrast to the decay of old buildings at the Point.

----------


## AndyD

Very nice, the ominous looking storm clouds kinda complete the story. I also like the way the house on the left looks like it has one foot in old world and one foot in the modern world, almost like it hasn't decided which way it wants to be.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Today I took a tour of some of the less salubrious parts of Durban, and was struck by the amazing graffitti.


Downtown Graffitti by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr 


Downtown Graffitti by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Downtown Graffitti by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Downtown Graffitti by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Downtown Graffitti by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Back to Work by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Who says it’s “back to work” today?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mothership by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A scene from Encounters of the Third Kind?

----------


## Blurock

How many people know that the stadium roof is supported by a unique and entirely new technology in architecture? Next time you visit the stadium, consider the plastic genius that holds the stadium's bowl façade in place.

The contractors Façade Solutions worked with structural engineers Linda Ness Associates and Extreme Engineering (all Durban companies) to create a distinctive system for the support of the sheeting between the purpose-designed aluminium fins; an innovative nylon-injected plastic ball bracket that provides the free movement of a ball-and-socket joint at the ends of the sheeting rails. 

The (tiny) ball bracket is able to carry the weight of the roof sheeting as well as the wind pressures onto it. This technology is now also used in other projects of which the Nedbank building on Umhlanga Ridge is a good example.

Truly world class innovation right here at home!  :Clap:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Monteseel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I drove home from Pietermaritzburg via the Valley of a Thousand Hills, and was drawn to this view of Monteseel along the way.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wood Chime by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Capturing sound in the wind…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Deck View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view from our lunch table in Ballito today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Maris Stella by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Maris Stella School chapel in Essenwood Road. The two pigeons landed moments before I pressed the shutter.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Let's toast to that! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A random, on the spur, picture at home…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Verandah View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view of Durban from our Westville verandah this evening.

----------


## Blurock

Definitely not Dubai. LA perhaps? Oh, yes, Durban!  :Cool: 

Tele lens Neville?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Tele lens Neville?


Yip, I used my 500mm lens (with camera attached)!

----------


## Phil Cooper

Glad camera was attached - else I would not be enjoying the picture!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Chilling on Duty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a quiet day on the beach this afternoon, in spite of temperatures soaring above 30 degrees, so these life savers took some time out.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Harvesting the Storm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As the weather turned for the worse this evening, this fisherman pulled in his quota.

----------


## Neville Bailey

&quot;Napoleon&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a beautiful and graceful creature.


Beady Eye by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Who’s viewing who here?


Play Ball! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Antics in the dolphin pool.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mystery Flower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Stumbled across this mystery flower in the garden this evening. Can anyone identify it?

----------


## sneakie

It looks like a Dutchman's pipe http://www.emilycompost.com/dutchmans%20pipe.htm

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fire Bowl by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sunset over the Natal Midlands this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bafana Glory by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
After Bafana-Bafana’s 2-0 victory over Angola tonight, there was much partying at their battleground.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Angel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like an angel descending from the heavenly clouds…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pom Pom Reeds by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Such interesting reeds.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ximba Escarpment by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A misty view over the escarpment near Cato Ridge, where the Ximba people live.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mpithi Spray by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We took a leisurely stroll in the Kranzkloof Nature Reserve this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drip Drip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
If you look carefully, you might see me…

----------


## Phil Cooper

Never knew you were a bit of a drip!

----------


## Neville Bailey

The New South Africa, Unplugged by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This picture says so much…I LOVE the new South Africa, unplugged or not…full of character, warts and all!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Foot Bridge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of the many quaint vestiges of old Kloof – I wonder how long it will take before this will disappear into history?

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Elephant and the Mouse by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I was fascinated by the juxtaposition of the flimsy wind-surfer and the colossal tanker in the background.

----------


## Dave A

> I was fascinated by the juxtaposition of the flimsy wind-surfer and the colossal tanker in the background.


If you look at the stats of the Filia Glory, more like elephant vs gnat I think.  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Silver Morning by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As I drove up the crest of a hill in New Germany, I was greeted with this silvery vista over the Indian Ocean.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Happy Birthday, my Sunshine! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A very happy birthday to Margaret, the sunshine of my life!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Taking a Walk on the Wild Side by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today I took a walk along the beachfront and spotted this interesting character!

----------


## monaknight03

> Silver Morning by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> As I drove up the crest of a hill in New Germany, I was greeted with this silvery vista over the Indian Ocean.


What an extraordinary view it is. Just love it.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Monteseel Vista by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A misty afternoon in the Valley of a Thousand Hills.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Doomsday by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
An eerie gloom descends as the sun is shrouded by dark, swirling clouds.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Down the Garden Path... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was one of those uninspired days…

----------


## Neville Bailey

On Thursday I will be jetting off to a client of mine in Zambia for a few days.

They have a lodge on the Zambian side of Lake Kariba.

Keep a watch out for some (hopefully) interesting pics from the bush in darkest Africa!

----------


## Mitos

Wow! Great stuff! I just joined and after my introduction spent an hour going through your pics. Some with a bit of nostalgia though as I am former Durban resident. Neville, would you mind if I copy some of the Dbn pics & send to a friend in Japan?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, would you mind if I copy some of the Dbn pics & send to a friend in Japan?


No problem - glad you like them!

----------


## Mitos

> No problem - glad you like them!


Thank You Kind Sir, very beautiful...I'm formerly from Greyville, 1st Avenue & all those areas captured, Westville, Warick Av, The Beach Front was my familar haunts back in the days. My sister still lives in Westville. I'm in JHB for 31 years now.  :Cool:  :Clap:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Angles by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This pedestrian bridge over the N3 at Pinetown has been begging me to visit it for ages!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rasta Fest by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I lowered my standards this afternoon. I spotted these rasta dudes strutting their stuff on the beachfront but, alas! I did not have my camera with me, so I snapped this shot with my phone…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lifestyle Contrast by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The frenetic city bustle fades into the haze behind this relaxed beach spot.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hilton Road Station by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The railway station in Hilton this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Baobab ala Zambia by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I have never seen so many baobabs as on the road from Lusaka to Siavonga this afternoon!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Good Morning, Zambia! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view from my chalet this morning.


Good Morning, Zambia! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Danger and relaxation in one.


Good Morning, Zambia! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A place to chill...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fish Eagle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fish eagle on Kariba.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Exploring Kariba by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Kariba dam wall.


Exploring Kariba by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Kapenta fishing rig.


Exploring Kariba by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Typical canoeist.


Exploring Kariba by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The famous Southern Belle.

----------


## Blurock

Neville, you are making me jealous! :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Good Bye, Kariba by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
My last morning in Zambia – heading back to Durban today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Culinary Dyslexia by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted this series of pictures at one of my favourite coffee shops.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I have had a very "dry" week as far as photography is concerned, but I made up for it today, when Margaret and I spent today in the Kamberg Nature Reserve, in the Southern Drakensberg. We had a guide that took us to 4,000 year old bushman rock paintings!


Hiking in the Kamberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Click here to see all the pictures I took there.

----------

Blurock (26-Feb-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Greyville Bell Tower by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Church close to the Greyville Race Course.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Greyville Citadel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I found another interesting church just around the corner from the church I photographed yesterday!

----------


## Blurock

I can see a theme developing here. Thanks Neville. :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Holy Musgrave by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I thought I would continue with the theme of churches this week - this one in Musgrave Road.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Electrode Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Following on this week's church theme, I spotted this church in Musgrave with a steeple point that reminds me of an electrode!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Nog 'n Kerk! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This steeple stuck out in Glenwood.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lord Nelson by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The "Lord Nelson" leaves Durban Harbour for India - pity her sails were not unfurled.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Our New View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view from our new home – Suncoast Casino. There will be a whole lot more pics coming from our new viewpoint in the days to come!

----------

Citizen X (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

A New Dawn by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The first sunrise from our new bedroom window – a fitting subject for our new phase in life!

----------


## Dave A

> The first sunrise from our new bedroom window


That looks ike some worthy compensation for the trials and tribulations of moving  :Thumbup:

----------


## Citizen X

> Our New View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> The view from our new home – Suncoast Casino. There will be a whole lot more pics coming from our new viewpoint in the days to come!


What a view! Wow! :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beehive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Game on at the Moses Mabida stadium tonight, viewed from our lounge. The humming of the vuvazelas sounded like bees...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Natal Command by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A relic from days gone by – I remember it well…

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sugar Baron by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Perched on the top of the ridge in Morningside, this former sugar baron’s homestead stands proudly.

----------


## Dave A

Isn't that King's House?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Choice of Champions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Take your pick - rugby at Kings Park or soccer at Moses Mabida?

----------


## Dave S

Really great shots Neville, felt a tang of nostalgia on many of them

----------


## Neville Bailey

Silver Phantom by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Phantom vessels on the silvery sea.

----------


## Blurock

> Isn't that King's House?


No, King's House is further up, The official residence of the President when in town. This one is in Nuttal Gardens, off Mentone Rd. Sadly turned into offices, but would have been in ruins if left as a museum, I suppose. 

Excellent example of an old sugar baron's home and coach house behind it. Apparently elephants still roamed the Berea in those days.  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

The pier shot....wow... mystical, looks unreal

----------


## Neville Bailey

From a Dizzy Height by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Looking down from the 12th Floor...

----------


## Blurock

Wow Neville. I do hope the lift never breaks.... :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Skyline by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Durbs at night.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Crow's Nest by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Resembling a ship's crow's nest, the shuttle on the Moses Mabida stadium arch has a bird's eye view of the world.

----------


## Blurock

Neville, you have to get that ship in the arch. Preferably the Symphonia or a large passenger ship will make a good picture. :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something like this? Just after your post, I spotted this...


Framed by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Trapped in the mesh...

----------

Blurock (12-Apr-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Divine by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a divine greeting we had this morning!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Misty Hues by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a short drive down to the beach this evening to capture this moody scene.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sickle Moon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Caught the moon resting on this branch...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Light Trails by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Having some fun chasing the light at the stadium tonight.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I'm dying to take a picture, but it's grey and drizzly outside...

What to do?

----------


## Chrisjan B

Art photo of rain on windows? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neville Bailey

Grey and Drizzly by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a dull, grey and drizzly day at the beach today.

----------


## Chrisjan B

Very nice!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Flame Fingers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Some vibrancy on a grey day...

----------

Citizen X (20-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Very nice!



Communication in real time, I like that!

----------


## Citizen X

> Divine by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> What a divine greeting we had this morning!


Indeed it is! Mkes me realise that we all share the same sky, but sadly many don't find the time just to look at a sunrise, sunset, stars in the sky and in the case of your photo when the sky paints a beautiful picture for us..
Thank you Neville :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surf's Up! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Man vs Nature...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cum Laude! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today's Pic of the Day is a personal one - well done Alex on your degree!

----------


## IanF

congrats Alex and Neville! 
 :Applaud:  :Clap:

----------


## Blurock

Well done!!  :Applaud:

----------


## Dave A

Well done Alex  :Thumbup: 
And congrats Neville  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ship from the House of the Rising Sun by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Is this ship from Japan?

----------


## Neville Bailey

I am reading a very thought provoking ebook called "The Art of Photography: An Approach to Personal Expression", and one of the questions it poses to the reader is "What is your personal photography style?" 

That question has got me thinking - what is it? Quite honestly, I don't know if I have a style and, if I do have one, what is it? 

What do you think my style is? Do I have a particular style at all, or am I haphazard in my approach? 

I will be very interested to hear your thoughts...

----------


## Dave A

You're certainly disciplined.
OK - more of a personal characteristic than artistic style.

A few of your photos would easily be classed as "surreal" in style, but it's probably more the exception than the rule. Mind you, the photos I'm thinking of in that style *are* exceptional - pretty tough to come up with one of those every day.

 :Hmmm: 

Colour, contrast and mood are regular features in your photos. About as close as I can get to describing a common thread in them just now.

----------


## Mike C

> I will be very interested to hear your thoughts...


A good question Neville.  Not too sure how to express a "style".  I like your artistic bent in capturing the moment ... of being able to see the unusual / beautiful in the commonplace.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up, Up and Away! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Moonrise over the stadium this evening.

----------


## pmbguy

Timing, perspective, life captured in a glance... I wish I had such cathartic abilities

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moonlit Cruise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Following yesterday's "moon theme", here is a slightly fuller moon hanging over the ocean.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Canal Walk by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sun setting at the canals at The Point.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moonset by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Hmmm, I was in two minds about publishing this shot, as I am not entirely happy with it. It could have been a stunning picture, but I didn't get it right somehow. What do you think?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Skycar by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a stroll down to the stadium to check out the Skycar close-up - gotta take a ride up there sometime!

----------


## Dave A

> gotta take a ride up there sometime!


Pick a good day and time and I'm sure you'll get some spectacular photos.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Final Sprint by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
All action at the finish line of the Tour Durban this morning.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Psychedelic by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A view of Suncoast Casino, as the architect envisaged it…

----------

Dave A (30-Apr-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tranquil by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sea, sky, ship - all ingredients for tranquillity.

----------


## Dave S

Did you wake up with this view out your window?, I'd never want to sleep... so peaceful.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Did you wake up with this view out your window?, I'd never want to sleep... so peaceful.


Yes, that's one of the ever-changing views we have from our bedroom and lounge windows - we are blessed.

----------


## Talmadge

Hi Neville,
I absolutely love the one of the pier.  I am assuming this is HDR.  If so, what bracketing did you use and in which app did you edit this as I have tried this many times with no luck what so ever.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville,
> I absolutely love the one of the pier.  I am assuming this is HDR.  If so, what bracketing did you use and in which app did you edit this as I have tried this many times with no luck what so ever.


I assume that you are referring to this picture?




> Umhlanga Pier by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Moments after taking this shot this evening, I had to do a rapid back-pedaling manoeuvre, with tripod in one hand and camera bag in the other, to avoid being taken out by a sudden rogue wave!


Yes, I used HDR on it. I used a triple bracket, i.e. -2, 0 and +2.

I use a program called Photomatix Pro for my HDR editing, and then Photoshop Lightroom for finishing off.

----------


## Talmadge

Great, must have a look at this app, this is stunning.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## desA

You are a master, Neville. Love your pictures. What a moon shot.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Said the Spider to the Fly by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The beauty and wonder of nature can be found in the most unlikely places.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Light Vehicles by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The passing traffic below...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pinks and Blues by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a fascinating flower.

----------


## Starfishy

Hi Neville, what an awesome idea. My son recently started something similar but instead of a pic per day he does a 1sec video clip on his iphone(of course) and then plans to strong them all together for us to see little clips of his favourite things! I love it. 
I grew up in Durban and your pic of the sugar mills rally took me back.. i remeber going past there as a child (my grandfather used to take me to the the docks, the pier to watch the ships coming and going) and past the sugar mills. Thank you for the memory.
K

----------


## Neville Bailey

Stone House by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I found this old stone house in Glenwood.

----------


## Didditmiself

I can't see anything wrong with it. But then I'm not a professional photographer like you are Neville so maybe there IS something not quite right that only other profs can see?

----------


## Didditmiself

> Yes, that's one of the ever-changing views we have from our bedroom and lounge windows - we are blessed.


Indeed you are blessed to have a view like this!! :Yes:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun on the Arch by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Hee haa!

----------


## IanF

Walking up the arch looks like a must do. 
Just think of photos you can take Neville.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hotel 64 on Gordon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The local establishment - it fascinates me and I still need to test it...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Omo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
No wonder washing powder is so expensive!

----------


## pmbguy

Great Pic

Look how small OMO is written, so yes, expensive exercise

----------


## Neville Bailey

Church of the Ascension by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The beautiful Church of the Ascension in Hilton, a Sir Herbert Baker legacy.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Saint James by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As I set myself up for this shot, the sun decided to break through the clouds just above the cross - a sign from above?

----------

pmbguy (11-May-13)

----------


## Dave A

> a sign from above?


Or some careful planning about 100 years ago.

----------


## Neville Bailey

City of Piers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Some of Durban's many piers, as seen from the top of the stadium arch.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Pedestal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Still life water...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tunnel Vision by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I found this remote tunnel off the Old Howick Road, near Hilton this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tomorrow morning we set off, before the sparrows wake up, on a 12-day road trip/adventure.

Our destination?

Cape Town via the Garden Route, and then back to Durban via the Great Karoo.

Our route will take us through some of the most scenic areas of our country, including Port Alfred, Jeffreys Bay, Cape St Francis, Plettenberg Bay (where we will be staying for a week), Knysna, George, Hermanus, and Cape Town.

On our way back we will stay overnight under the clear starry skies of the Great Karoo, and then we will meander along the Eastern Free State, via Clarens and Golden Gate.

Instead of my usual Pic of the Day, I will be posting various pics every day, as we discover these beautiful places.

Hope you will join us, through my pics, on our adventure!

----------


## sneakie

Looking forward to it. Have a wonderful trip and adventure.

----------


## Dave A

Safe and happy travels, Neville.

----------


## Dave S

Don't forget your CAMERA...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tripping through the Transkei - 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Certainly not a bridge over troubled water.


Tripping through the Transkei - 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Storm brewing in the distance.


Tripping through the Transkei - 3 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The old road over the Bashee River.


Tripping through the Transkei - 4 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The bridge over the Bashee River.

----------


## Blurock

While on the Wild Coast, don't forget to pic the cows sunbathing on the beach.  :Wink:

----------


## Dave S

Hey Neville, I'm so glad you didn't forget that camera, that old bridge is truly stunning, and I'm pretty sure it has stood to testify to some troubled waters below.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pilgrimage by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Today was the third time that I visited the grave of my 1820 Settler ancestor, near Bathurst in the Eastern Cape.


The Big Pineapple by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The famous big pineapple near Bathurst.


Hanging Out by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Gulls hanging out on the beach at Port Alfred.


Silver Silhouette by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The mouth of the Kowie River at Port Alfred.


Dolphin Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
These dolphins appeared out of nowhere near the Kowie River mouth at Port Alfred. What a privilege to witness them!


Dedication by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
At the pier in Port Alfred - nothing will put these fishermen off!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Alexandria Landmark by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As we drove through the hamlet of Alexandria, I was drawn to this beautiful NG Kerk.


Jeffrey's Bay Lighthouse by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The very unusual lighthouse in J-Bay.


J-Bay Surf Hangout by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Although the surf was not very spectacular, there were some diehard surfers out there today.


J-Bay Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The expansive beach at J-Bay.


Cape St Francis Action by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As we arrived at the pretty Cape St Francis, we encountered a surfing competition taking place.


Pastel Silhouettes by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As we approached Plettenberg Bay late this afternoon, the Outeniqua mountains loomed in the distance.

----------


## pmbguy

You lucky man you, enjoy your travel!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wild Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The wildness of the Storms River mouth.


Storms River Mouth - 1 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The unspoilt beauty of the ocean at Storms River.


Storms River Mouth - 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Where river meets ocean.


Water Power by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The might of water over land.


Suspension by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The suspension bridge over the Storms River Mouth.


Mighty Storms River by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The rush of the Storms River into the Indian Ocean.

----------


## Dave S

Neville, you surely are enjoying your trip, next time I want a spot in your luggage. :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day of Adventure by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a great day we had today, walking on the wild side!


Paradise from Above by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We hiked to the top of the side of the gorge, and this magnificent view greeted us.


Zen to Calm the Storm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I saw this interesting arrangement of stones at the river mouth.


Otter Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Not the best quality picture, but the subject is special - an otter swimming in the river!


Big Tree by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The famous Big Tree - a thousand year old yellowwood tree in the Tsitsikamma Forest.

----------

Blurock (19-May-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Knysna Heads by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Knysna Heads, as seen from the Eastern side.


The Knysna Heads - Beach View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view of the Heads from the beach.


Hole in the Rock by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of many rock holes.


Reflections by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The water was like glass.


Lonely Boat by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This boat looked so forlorn...


Chugg Chugg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Paddle Cruiser heads down the lagoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tranquility by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Simple beauty.


Belvidere Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The beautiful interior of Belvidere Church.


Norman Castle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Belvidere Church reminded me so much of Norman castles.


Bridging the Gap by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A candid picture of some unsuspecting tourists.


Another Hole in the Rock by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A peep through yet another hole.


Rail Bridge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The rail bridge over the Knysna Lagoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Fowl by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Not sure what bird this is, but the reflections caught my attention.


Sky Mirror by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As the sun started setting, the clouds above reflected beautifully in the glassy lagoon below.


Knysna Dusk by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The sun begins its descent.


Golden Quay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The golden hour in the Knysna Quays.

----------


## ians

Looking good Neville.

----------


## Blurock

Did you sleep on the boat, Neville?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Did you sleep on the boat, Neville?


He he, no we didn't, although we tried to get on the sunset cruise at very late notice, but it was booked up...

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We took a walk along the railway line from Victoria Bay towards Wilderness to see the famous "Kaaiman Cavemen".

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This is their outdoor display of wares.


A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view from the grotto towards Victoria Bay.


A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The eye is dazzled by the array of sea shells and arts & crafts.


A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Two of the "cavemen" in discussion.


A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Trinkets galore.


A Visit to the &quot;Kaaiman Cavemen&quot; by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A mixture of cultures and designs.

----------


## pmbguy

WOW!

----------


## pmbguy

Water power! Pic
I love the light and texture  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

Cool pics! The Kaaiman's river there is black, like tea. I always thought it was from rotting leaves, but it is from the minerals in the rocks.
Near Villiersdorp there is the Theewaterskloof dam, which is fed from the Theewater river. The name is obvious from the colour of the water and the spelling Dutch for tea? :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
There were hundreds of honey birds in the reserve.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Interesting rock formations - natural concrete!


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A rickety pathway.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The birdlife was prolific.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A balancing act.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Coo-ee!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
These dassies were very curious and shy at the same time.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Not sure what bird this is, but there were many of them.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Check how camoflaged this lizard is!


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The long trail ahead - the hike was 9.5km and it took us about 4.5 hours.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another view of the trail.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
...and the seagull's name was Nelson...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Mother looking over her chicks.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Boulder holder...can you see Margaret?


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Some more interesting rock formations along the trail.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Wonderful vistas of the wild sea below.


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Island in the mist...


Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strandlopers we are...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking in the Robberg Nature Reserve, Plettenberg Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The lost island...

----------

Dave S (22-May-13)

----------


## Dave S

Neville, your photos are so stunning, I feel like I was there. Thanks for the breath of fresh air.

----------


## ians

Wow, Like pictures out of a magazine.

Looks like this is going to be one of those trips which will stick in your mind for a long time.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Birds of Eden by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Chrisjan B

No Monkeyland?

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")


The Enchanted Forest near Knysna by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Strolling in the footsteps of Dalene Mathee ("Fiela se Kind")

----------


## Blurock

One of the reasons I love this country. From rainforest to desert, the diversity is almost unimaginable.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Just outside the quaint town of Riversdale.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Approaching Swellendam.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fisherman cottage near Agulhas.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
At the southernmost point of Africa!


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Seagull on sentry duty.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We took a detour through the hamlet of Elim.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The next door neighbour...


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We took a wrong turn after Elim and got surrounded by this beauty.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Stopover at Hermanus.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The mist was rolling in near Rooiels.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Approaching Gordon's Bay.


Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Silver waves crashing on the rocks.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Odyssey to Cape Town by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Looking back towards Hangklip.

----------


## AndyD

Great photo's and welcome to Cape Town Neville.

----------


## Blurock

> Just outside the quaint town of Riversdale.


The magic of the blue Cape Mountains!

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Moullie Point lighthouse in the mist.


A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Walking in Sea Point.


A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The famous St James beach change-rooms.


A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Long Beach, Noordhoek.


A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Hout Bay from Chapman's Peak Drive.


A Quick Tour of the Peninsula by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Chapman's Peak Drive.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Waterfront.


Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Waterfront.


Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The Waterfront.


Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Seagulls near Misty Cliffs, Scarborough.


Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Seagulls near Misty Cliffs, Scarborough.


Grey Cape Town! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Seagulls near Misty Cliffs, Scarborough.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tomorrow (Monday) we make an early start of our return journey to Durban, over two days.

The first day will take an alternative route via Worcester, Robertson, Oudtshoorn and Graaf Reinert, to Colesberg, and the second day will take us on a route hugging the Lesotho border via Clarens and Golden Gate.

I am not too sure whether or not I will have decent internet reception in Colesberg, so I might only upload my pics once we get to Durban on Tuesday evening.

----------


## MikeR

I cant wait .  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

Its a pity you got the bad end of the weather, although it may be good for some interesting moody pics. Better luck on the return trip. :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Trip Along Route 62 and the Little Karoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Home Straight - Eastern Free State by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

What an amazing tour of some of the most beautiful parts of our country we have had over the past 12 days! I hope you have enjoyed some of what we experienced through these pictures.

----------

sneakie (29-May-13)

----------


## haroldnov

I like the cactus, awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

Thanks for sharing with us Neville. You have done what more Saffies should do; making the trip a part of the holiday instead of rushing along the N1 or N3 at breakneck speeds. We have a truly amazing country with some of the most spectacular scenery. Pity that so few really enjoy it.  :Wink:

----------


## ians

Thanks for sharing Neville, stunning pics. I am looking forward to my Cape holiday.

I am busy convincing myself that I need to deliver a batch of product to Cape Town myself instead of sending it down via courier, maybe drive down deliver then take a slow drive back and do it twice a year, so I get to travel both routes.

----------


## sneakie

Thank you Neville. I really enjoyed your photographs.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tollgate by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Light trails at Tollgate Bridge.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Funsunzi by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another fine evening in sunny Durban.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Country Club by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The prestigeous Durban Country Club.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Winter Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Clouds, sea, ships and sun - a good combination


Winter Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Clouds, sea, ships and sun - a good combination

----------

Citizen X (04-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Winter Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Clouds, sea, ships and sun - a good combination
> 
> 
> Winter Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Clouds, sea, ships and sun - a good combination


Wow! These are two exquisite photos! It puts me in a serene mood!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Homebound by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Windermere Road this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wilson's Wharf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
City Reflections


Wilson's Wharf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Vessels Asleep

----------


## ians

Neville, my wife was standing behind me while some of your pics where loading on my pc, she asked me if they where post cards. Have you thought putting them onto post cards and selling them. 

I have thought of adding your pics to my screen saver, one of the my favourite screen saver pics is the windows 7, Africa, there is a pic of an elephant.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cato Ridge Station by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A quick stopover at Cato Ridge Station after a long day on the road.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bliksem! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We gonna bliksem those Italians!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sea Fury by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Stormy seas at Brighton Beach today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Patient's View by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A view of the city from Entabeni Hospital this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Country Lane by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Hilton country lane, late this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Victorian Legacy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a casual walk around the neighbourhood and came across the quaint Victorian home, dating back to 1902.

----------


## AndyD

Only just caught up with the last of your holiday photos and I wasn't disappointed. Are you glad to be back home or have you started planning the next tour?

I see the thread has also reached exactly 33,000 views as well so I'm not the only one checking them out.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Andy, the road trip was great and, even though we travelled 5000km in 12 days, it was not at all tiring, as we stopped so often to explore all the little off-the-beaten-track places. 

I have been deluged with work from the day we got back, so I haven't had time to think about whether I am happy or sad to be back!

One trip that we have been talking about doing in the not-too-distant future is to Livingstone in Zambia, via western Zimbabwe. So watch this space!

In the meantime, my camera and I will have to settle for the local attractions.

I will be going to the Top Gear Festival on Saturday, so there will be an opportunity for lots of action shots and then, on Sunday, we are hiking to the top of Sani Pass and back, so I hope to capture some stunning scenic shots. Apart from the cold conditions, I am not looking forward to lugging all my camera gear and tripod up and down the pass!

----------

AndyD (13-Jun-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Oh yes, I almost forgot to mention that next weekend we are doing a day trip to the Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve.

It will be my first opportunity to use my 500mm lens for game viewing.

----------


## Blurock

> Oh yes, I almost forgot to mention that next weekend we are doing a day trip to the Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve.


Is there room for me on your roof carrier? :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Is there room for me on your roof carrier?


Not unless you want to get eaten by a lion!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Strung Up by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Like puppets on strings, the stadium roof is secured skyward.

----------


## Dave A

> I will be going to the Top Gear Festival on Saturday


That should be good sport. And at least you can walk there (as a little warm-up for your Sunday hike). I had to navigate my way past the Top Gear Festival precinct today and it really wasn't funny. Two major routes North blocked off  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Umgeni Road from Alpine to Goble was a friggin circus of note  :Frown: 

The price we pay for such fun and games, I suppose.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Calm Before the Storm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The afternoon before the Top Gear Festival...

----------


## Neville Bailey

I had an awesome day at the Top Gear Festival today, and took over 500 photos!

I managed to trim them down to 99 pictures, which you can view by clicking here.

----------


## Talmadge

Hey Neville,  had a look at the street race photos.  Where were you standing when you took these?  I was in the dstv stand and my photos are all plastered with flags, sign boards and safety railings.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hey Neville,  had a look at the street race photos.  Where were you standing when you took these?  I was in the dstv stand and my photos are all plastered with flags, sign boards and safety railings.


I "accidentally" found myself in the VIP Ultimate section (with my Classic ticket) and took the street race pictures standing right up against the safety railing. I managed to get the safety railing to be invisible due to the high aperture setting I set on my camera!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a frosty morning as we approached Underberg in the early morning.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was a frosty morning as we approached Underberg in the early morning.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The start of the hike - long way to go.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Still climbing - destination in the far distance.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
One of the many 4X4 club members that acted as support to the hikers.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Frozen water - natural ice lollies!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Margaret taking the lead!


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Some of the other hikers forging ahead.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
This donkey was literally sleeping on its feet.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Man vs machine.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Wow, look at what progress we have made already!


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The road snakes its way up the mountains.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A frozen waterfall.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
There were a few cyclists joining the hikers.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The highest pub in Africa - it was a chilly -5 degrees, so a glass of gluwein was welcome!


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The view from the top.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another view from the top.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
That's us - on top of the world.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The humble Lesotho border post.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Standing on top of the world.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Frozen waterfall.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Negotiating a tricky hairpin bend.


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Rocky road...


Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
We just had to pose in front of this magnificent frozen waterfall.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a scene!

----------

Blurock (17-Jun-13)

----------


## ians

Frikken awesome Neville.

----------


## Citizen X

> Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> It was a frosty morning as we approached Underberg in the early morning.
> 
> 
> Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> It was a frosty morning as we approached Underberg in the early morning.
> 
> 
> Up and Down Sani Pass - Foot Power! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> ...


Breathtaking!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wicker by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Texture and pattern

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fire and Smoke by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Sunset over Edendale Township

----------


## Dave A

> Fire and Smoke by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> Sunset over Edendale Township


Burning season is well and truly upon us. I've been snapping away at smoke filled skies for much of this month myself. It makes for pretty sunsets, but knowing what it's doing to the atmosphere drives me nuts.

If ever there was a good reason to introduce a carbon tax, this would be it  :Mad:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Hindu Temple by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
It was by chance that I spotted this beautiful temple a few days ago, so I thought I should take a shot of it this afternoon.


Spiga by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A popular meeting place in Florida Road, Morningside.

----------


## Blurock

There are many interesting religious buildings in and around Durban, reflecting the architecture and culture of different religions and denominations.  Consider the Greek temple in Umgeni Park, Temple of Understanding in Chatsworth, the Mariannhill Monastery etc :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today


Bush Visit by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A wonderful day in Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve today

----------


## Neville Bailey

> There are many interesting religious buildings in and around Durban, reflecting the architecture and culture of different religions and denominations.  Consider the Greek temple in Umgeni Park, Temple of Understanding in Chatsworth, the Mariannhill Monastery etc


You are so right, Blurock.

Of the three places you mentioned, I still need to visit the Greek temple.

The Temple of Understanding was an awesome experience, and they had no qualms about me coming in and taking pictures. Here you can see one of the pictures I took there:


The Temple of Understanding by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Blurock (23-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

Hluhluwe/Umfolozi is a magic place. The peace and tranquility (and the big 5) is why I never went back to Cape Town when I had the chance.  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wind and Surf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fun in the surf this afternoon


Wind and Surf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fun in the surf this afternoon


Wind and Surf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Fun in the surf this afternoon

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fisherman's Paradise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The banks of the Umgeni River late this afternoon.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fishin' by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Catching the golden hour...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Elegance by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
*​*Once a grand residence, now transformed into elegant professional offices.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday Afternoon... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
While so many lemmings were cooped in their office cubicles, I was enjoying the beach to myself!


Friday Afternoon... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A lone paddler strikes out...


Friday Afternoon... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Love was in the air.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Greek Orthodox Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr 
The best close-up shot I could manage, with so many foreground obstacles in the vicinity.


Greek Orthodox Church by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Eventually I took a drive up the ridge, two blocks away and used my zoom lens to get this shot.

----------

Blurock (30-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

Most religious buildings have very interesting architecture, as this one, indicative of the Greek culture.

----------


## adrianh

> The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.
> 
> 
> The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> I enjoyed sticky buns and coffee at the Gallops early this morning.
> 
> 
> The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> ...


Beautiful

----------


## adrianh

Neville, you know, some people just take pictures and others are able to capture special moments. It is the same difference between a  painter with good left brain technique and a painter with right brain sensitivity for the mood of the moment he is capturing.

You are the artist who captures the special moment and the mood.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, you know, some people just take pictures and others are able to capture special moments. It is the same difference between a  painter with good left brain technique and a painter with right brain sensitivity for the mood of the moment he is capturing.
> 
> You are the artist who captures the special moment and the mood.


Wow, thanks for those kind words, Adrian.

Not wanting to blow my trumpet more than you have already, I still find it amusing when some people see my pictures and say that I must have a very good camera!

As my (past) hero once said, "it's not about the bike"...

----------


## adrianh

Yeah, it's like the lady who cooks a great 7 course meal because she has expensive pots!

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A sprint to the finish line in the cardboard boat race.


The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
That sinking feeling…


The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Absolute glee!


The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Tall masts galore.


The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Placid moorings.


The Durban Boat Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
“Da Boss”

----------


## Neville Bailey

(W)holy houselet... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Getting arty with artifacts in the garden.

----------


## Dave S

You are a true artist Neville. Your ability to capture even the smallest detail right down to the texture of the subject is unbelievable.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Troll Plaza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
On my way home after a long day.

----------


## IanF

"Troll Plaza" is this the internet version of the unwanted eTolls?
Great photo!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Greytown Farm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
My workplace, near Greytown, for the day...

----------


## pmbguy

Was this perhaps on the farm of Rupert Crow by Seven Oaks?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Was this perhaps on the farm of Rupert Crow by Seven Oaks?


No, it's Martin Hill's farm, Bracken Farm, on the Dundee road.

----------


## Dave A

> No, it's Martin Hill's farm, Bracken Farm, on the Dundee road.


Now that rings a bell. a.k.a. Nel's dam by any chance?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Now that rings a bell. a.k.a. Nel's dam by any chance?


I have no idea of the name of the dam, but it's on private property, quite close to the farm's office complex.

----------


## Dave A

It does look very familiar. If it's the dam I'm thinking of, I picked up a stunning brown trout right next to that fence post in the water many years ago.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Lost Ark? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Amazing what one can find to shoot when it's wet and miserable outside!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.


Mr Price Pro Surfing Champs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I spent a relaxing morning watching these surfers do their thing.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Point by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
In years gone by, it would be unthinkable to be in this place at night!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Botanical Peace by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A piece of the Botanical Gardens' peace.

----------


## Venessa84

This is such a cool pic..

----------


## pmbguy

> Greytown Farm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> My workplace, near Greytown, for the day...


This pic made me service my fishing gear

----------


## Neville Bailey

Splashdown! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The pelikan has landed.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Piatto! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A little bit of Italy on Florida Road.

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Visit to the Juma Masjid Mosque by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I have always wanted to take pictures inside this famous mosque, the oldest in the Southern Hemisphere and, until recently, the largest. Today was my opportunity.


A Visit to the Juma Masjid Mosque by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I have always wanted to take pictures inside this famous mosque, the oldest in the Southern Hemisphere and, until recently, the largest. Today was my opportunity.

----------


## Blurock

Which one is now the largest?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Which one is now the largest?


Apparently there is now one in Midrand which is the largest, but they are building one in Argentina, which will be even bigger.

----------


## IanF

Did you leave your shoes at the door?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Did you leave your shoes at the door?


No, I put them back on when I left... :Big Grin:

----------


## IanF

Touche I was been serious though. 
A mosque has been built next to the M1 here and looks interesting maybe I should try to have a look at it.

----------


## vieome

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...fence-20130709
If I was based in Durban I would love to take a picture everyday of this fence.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...fence-20130709
> If I was based in Durban I would love to take a picture everyday of this fence.


Wow, this is only two blocks away from where I live, and I did not know about it - guess that will be my Pic of the Day tomorrow...

----------


## vieome

> Wow, this is only two blocks away from where I live, and I did not know about it - guess that will be my Pic of the Day tomorrow...


I would love to see that pic, but if you can perhaps pass and take a pic everyday to show the increase in the amount of locks

----------


## Neville Bailey

Keeping Madiba's Legacy Alive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a novel way of bringing people together in Madiba's honour!


Keeping Madiba's Legacy Alive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a novel way of bringing people together in Madiba's honour!


Keeping Madiba's Legacy Alive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a novel way of bringing people together in Madiba's honour!


Keeping Madiba's Legacy Alive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a novel way of bringing people together in Madiba's honour!


Keeping Madiba's Legacy Alive by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
What a novel way of bringing people together in Madiba's honour!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Practising... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A little preview before tomorrow's Airshow.


Practising... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A little preview before tomorrow's Airshow.


Practising... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
A little preview before tomorrow's Airshow.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Airshow Extravaganza by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Panorama by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The outlook from my home office.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fountain of Life by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave A

> Fountain of Life by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Currently not running?

----------


## Chrisjan B

Oh, THAT is the reason I feel so tired...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Neville Bailey

Choice Horses by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited one of my clients Peter and Karen Choice, in Hidcote today, and I wandered around their farm, taking photos.


Choice Horses by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited one of my clients Peter and Karen Choice, in Hidcote today, and I wandered around their farm, taking photos.


Choice Horses by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited one of my clients Peter and Karen Choice, in Hidcote today, and I wandered around their farm, taking photos.


Choice Horses by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited one of my clients Peter and Karen Choice, in Hidcote today, and I wandered around their farm, taking photos.


Choice Horses by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I visited one of my clients Peter and Karen Choice, in Hidcote today, and I wandered around their farm, taking photos.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Windswept by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Ice Sculpture by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The moon this afternoon.

----------


## Dave A

> The moon this afternoon.


That is just magnificent, Neville.

Doesn't it make you want to be able to just shoot out there and take a similar shot of the Earth?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weaver by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I took a stroll at the Beachwood Mangrove Swamps this morning.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sea Poles by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

> That is just magnificent, Neville.
> 
> Doesn't it make you want to be able to just shoot out there and take a similar shot of the Earth?


Thanks Dave.

Tomorrow evening the full moon will be rising over the sea at the same time as the sunset, and I hope to capture that event with a ship in the picture as well, with no clouds spoiling the party!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day and Night by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Tomorrow evening the full moon will be rising over the sea at the same time as the sunset, and I hope to capture that event with a ship in the picture as well, with no clouds spoiling the party!


Neville, go see who is tanning on the main beach now. You'll be quite surprised, but it will make an interesting subject. :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, go see who is tanning on the main beach now. You'll be quite surprised, but it will make an interesting subject.


I have seen her before and have been tempted to "shoot" her, but I am not sure what her minders will expect as compensation. What do you think?

----------


## Dave A

Any hints for those of us who don't have a clue who you're talking about?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Any hints for those of us who don't have a clue who you're talking about?


She is known by most of us as Sandy...

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunny Outlook by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

> I have seen her before and have been tempted to "shoot" her, but I am not sure what her minders will expect as compensation. What do you think?


I do not think we are talking about the same beach goers. If you don't mind, I will post a picture. You can then go and improve on it with your artistic flair.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I do not think we are talking about the same beach goers. If you don't mind, I will post a picture. You can then go and improve on it with your artistic flair.


Oh, I thought you were referring to something like this?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Tomorrow evening the full moon will be rising over the sea at the same time as the sunset, and I hope to capture that event with a ship in the picture as well, with no clouds spoiling the party!


Oh well, it was not meant to be. There was too much haze on the horizon and, by the time I saw the moon, it was way too high and the moment was lost.

There's always next month...

----------


## Blurock

The aliens have landed and they have taken over Durban's Beach... :Yikes:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moon Down by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kings House by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Old Man on a Wall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Arabian Skies in Africa by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Everton Fairyland by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Neville, I was hoping you would do something about the aliens on the beach.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Cheeseboard! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Spotted these beautiful cheeses at a market this morning.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Downhill! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Downhill! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Downhill! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni River Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bird in Flight by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Grey Heron Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Blue Yonder by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Camperdown Glow by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Freefall by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni Reflections by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sea Storm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Sea Storm by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave S

Neville, I've always wanted to know how a photographer gets a lightening shot, I mean the flash of the bolt is only a matter if milliseconds and way too short for someone to still haul out a camera and focus?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Dave,

You are correct - there is no way that anyone has quick enough reflexes to snap a shot of a lightning bolt as it happens, unless you are very lucky!

For these shots, I positioned my camera on a tripod and pointed it in the general direction of the lightning activity. I then set the shutter speed to 10 seconds, the aperture to f/11 and manually focused the camera just before the infinity point. After that I simply pressed the shutter release and hoped that there would be a strike during the 10 second exposure period. I repeated the exercise until I got the shots that I wanted.

Out of a total of about 30 shots, these were the only two that caught a strike! However, I missed a few fantastic strikes while the camera was reading to the memory card in between in each exposure.

----------


## Dave S

I s'pose another way of doing it would be to set up the camera as you mentioned and put it on a timer that takes an exposure every 10 secs or so? A sort of a "time lapse".

----------


## adrianh

Neville....those lightning stikes are really great.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Take off! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beacon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The maiden shot with my new camera!

----------


## Neville Bailey

I took a drive to look at the unique monument erected in honour of Madiba, at his capture site, near Howick.


Mandela the Icon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
As you approach the Mandela monument, it looks like a random arrangement of jagged poles...


Mandela the Icon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Then when you position yourself in just the right spot, he comes alive!


Mandela the Icon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Madiba brooding over his beloved land.

----------

Dave A (16-Aug-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hanging loose... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Midlands Vista by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Hiding Out at Bayhead Heritage Site by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Who's Looking at Whom? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave A

It's all in the eye of the beholder  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

The waves were pumping at Thompson's Bay, near Ballito, this afternoon.


Rocking and Rolling! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Rocking and Rolling! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Rocking and Rolling! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

tec0 (22-Aug-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

School Boy Athletics by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


School Boy Athletics by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


School Boy Athletics by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Glory Days by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The former residence of sugar baron, Sir Liege Hewlett.

----------


## tec0

> Rocking and Rolling! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


nice photo love the texture.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tomorrow morning I am going out on a whale-watching boat trip, so I hope to post a picture or two of whales tomorrow!

Thank goodness my new camera and lens is water-resistant, so I don't need to worry about getting wet.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Stroking the Tube by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Another windy day at the beach today.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Blowing their own trumpets... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Although this morning's boat trip was awesome, it was not our day for whales. We saw some dolphins, but I couldn't get a shot of them due to the rocking if the boat! We will definitely go out again sometime.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Holy Huddle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Masters Mountain Bike World Championships by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

You can check all the other pictures that I took at the MTB races yesterday, by going to my Facebook album here.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bully canaries at Bluff Nature Reserve

Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Citizen X (26-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Bully canaries at Bluff Nature Reserve
> 
> Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nesting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> ...


Neville, your photos assist one to de-stress :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, your photos assist one to de-stress


Glad to hear that! In fact, the taking of the photos helps me to de-stress and take time out to smell the roses...

----------


## AndyD

I stand in awe. Those canary picturesare exquisite.

----------


## Blurock

> I stand in awe. Those canary picturesare exquisite.


Actually weavers, not canaries.

To think that we used to race through the woods like this, on ordinary street bikes, when I was a kid. That was long before mountain bikes... :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

African Fire by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Foot or Rail? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Quaint foot bridge in Kloof.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lantern in the Night by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Westbrooke Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Stationmaster's Backyard by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tickling the Ivories by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Citizen X

> African Fire by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Neville, your photos really assist one to take a 'time-out,' good natural escapism.

Breathtaking :Thumbup:

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Day Trip to Umfolozi/Hluhluwe Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Neville, Hluhluwe is one of my favourite places on earth. Also one of the reasons why I never moved back to Cape Town as intended. You should also visit the Mkuze game reserve for great water hole photos. The safari tents are also fun and preferred to the commercialized chalets. 

Because it is so dry, you can just sit in the hide with your picnic basket and camera. The game will come to you and so close up that you can see the tics and hear them breathe. :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

St Cathryn's by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
I came across this gem on my way home from Greytown this evening.

----------


## Neville Bailey

The enigmatic MM Stadium. by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## AndyD

Thanks Neville, you're early tonight. I often hang around til much later for you evening photo. The stadium looks like something out of a SciFi movie at night.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks, I was quite pleased with the result, as I took the picture without a tripod in the low light.

----------


## AndyD

I like it, I think the low light gives better definition than complete darkness.

----------


## Neville Bailey

St Paul's by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Lutheran Church in Morningside.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Extreme Shot! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Taken from the roof of our 14 story block of flats tonight.

----------


## adrianh

You could have called it "I dream I can fly" :-)

----------


## hanovercs

Great pics. Love the awesome scenery.  Just brightened up my desk and demeanor.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Air Skating by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wilson's Wharf Wander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Wilson's Wharf Wander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## adrianh

Neville takes photographs like a boss  :Thumbup:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thanks Adrian!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Brighton Beach Fury by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


A Stroll through Pigeon Valley Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I took a stroll around the garden on this overcast day.


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Up Close and Personal by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Off the Rails... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

> Off the Rails... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Or as they say in proper Zulu; its F#*ked!

----------


## Dave A

The first thing that came to my mind (after being struck by the art of the picture, of course) was "what exactly was the cause of that wood damage?" The "price" of spending so many years as a woodborer inspector, I guess  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wonder what might have caught Adrian's eye given his interest in trains?

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Rocks @ Umhlanga by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Self Portrait by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## ians

eeeeish my screen started cracking as the picture loaded, now I have to use my ipad, just kidding  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Aliens in the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr






Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at the Street Heroes Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I went to a scooter race event in Pinetown this morning and I was struck (and fascinated) by the "heavy" bikers that came to support the event. Some scary characters there...


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Scooters and Bikers by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## adrianh

Neville, I think that you should toss all that Pastel nonsense in the sea and take up photography full time. You sure got a knack for it.

Tell me more about the way you do things: (I need to learn from you)
Do you...
1. use full auto, partial auto or full manual?
2. use auto white balance?
3. prefer back button focusing to trigger focusing?
4. use exposure locking at all?
5. use auto fire drive modes and servo drive focusing?

Post Processing
Do you...
1. crop?
2. change colour etc
3. change white balance?

BTW:
Have you ever used Photoshop Lightroom (The software is brilliant, you can chop, change and repair absolutely any flaw) If you take your photographs in RAW then you are literally able to do all on camera processing using your PC. 



I suppose some of the terms are specific to CANON cameras. I'm really just trying to get a feel for how you do things.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, I think that you should toss all that Pastel nonsense in the sea and take up photography full time. You sure got a knack for it.


Ha ha! Believe me, that thought has crossed my mind more than once, but it's still a dream...




> 1. use full auto, partial auto or full manual?


I have never used full auto, from the day I started using a DSLR just over two years ago. Depending on the situation, I use either Aperture Priority (for still shots like landscapes or portraits) or Shutter Priority (for action shots). Sometimes I will use full manual for really controlled shots like lightning or fireworks.




> 2. use auto white balance?


Yes, because I always shoot in RAW and then fix the white balance in post processing.




> 3. prefer back button focusing to trigger focusing?


Yes, I do, together with the auto focus set on continuous, which is great for tracking moving subjects like birds in flight.




> 4. use exposure locking at all?


Very rarely, although I've been experimenting with it a lot more since I got my new Pentax K-5II.




> 5. use auto fire drive modes and servo drive focusing?


I don't ever use auto fire mode, but I do use servo drive focusing, as I mentioned earlier (auto focus in continuous mode).




> Post Processing
> Do you...
> 1. crop?
> 2. change colour etc
> 3. change white balance?


1. Yes, quite a lot.
2. I used to adjust colour saturation levels quite a lot with my old camera, but I find that I hardly ever need to anymore with my new camera, unless I want to give a special effect.
3. Yes.




> BTW:
> Have you ever used Photoshop Lightroom (The software is brilliant, you can chop, change and repair absolutely any flaw) If you take your photographs in RAW then you are literally able to do all on camera processing using your PC.


Yes, I have always used Lightroom for my post processing, and sometimes use it together with Photomatix Pro for HDR processing. 

Hope this helps!

By the way, everything I know about photography (in the two years that I have been involved with it) has been self taught, by reading ebooks and simply experimenting. The one ebook that had the most influence on me is "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Petersen. I tried joining a local camera club, but left very soon, as I couldn't handle the self opinionated individuals who try to tell you why they are always right!

----------


## adrianh

I'll see if I can get hold of that book tonight.

I've also been doing a lot of reading. Yes, with regards to the clubs, I joined two groups on Facebook and it's much the same, there are the experts who run the show, there are the know-it-alls who have all the opinions but very little of real value to add....

The thing that gets me about photography and the "experts" is that the "experts" change things to suit their own personal preference. Yes there are guidelines such as the rule of thirds etc but on the whole it is a very free artform. I find it interesting how the experts would want to alter a photograph to suit their own tastes. Another thing I find interesting is how nobody goes up against the "experts". A guy posted a photograph of a scantily clad woman and everybody said that it was just great. I honestly thought that she had too much make up and looked like a tart...bad move to tell an "expert" that, in my view, his model looks like a tart. Now really, why post the photographs and ask for opinion if you get upset when you get an unflattering opinion, If he wanted everybody to blow smoke up his butt then why doesn't he just say so....I would then keep quiet. I think that the camera clubs and groups are simply opportunities for the "experts" to blow smoke up their own butts at the expense of everybody else.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Warriors at Practice by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Legend of the Road by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## adrianh

Do you use on camera filters at all. I'm told that a polarized filter may be worth getting.

BTW: I did a bit of research into you Pentax K5 II - Nice piece of kit you got there...

----------


## Neville Bailey

I do have a polarizing filter, which I've used very rarely, as I do most of my shooting in the "Golden Hours", so I don't often encounter any glare.

Remember, any filter reduces your exposure by one or two stops, so you need to take that into account.

I am extremely satisfied with my camera, even though I'm a rare species, thanks to the very low profile marketing by Pentax/Ricoh.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Festive Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
The celebrations at the end of the KZN Military Tattoo tonight.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Edging Forward... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Looked out our window just now, and was shocked to see these roof painters doing their thing without any safety harnesses!

----------


## Chrisjan B

They possibly thinks they cannot fall farther than the ground!

----------


## Justloadit

Ja they are already at sea level

----------


## Neville Bailey

Unfortunately the rain washed out the event halfway through the show, but I managed to get these shots. I hope to see the full show on Saturday night.



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

It was the last show of the Tattoo tonight and there was no rain, thank goodness, so I managed to see the rest of the show that was washed out the night before.


The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Finale - KZN Military Tattoo by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusty Pink Durbs by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yesterday evening I followed some of the yachts of the Royal Natal Yacht Club taking part in a cryptic clue treasure hunt in Durban harbour.


These are some of the pictures I took - you can view the full set by clicking here.



IMGP4395 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4419 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4439 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4452 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4470 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4486 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

IMGP4605 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



IMGP4639 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Shapes and Stains by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Paddling the Umgeni by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon reflections. by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



The Bush Revisited by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Flames! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Road Less Travelled... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Good Morning, Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wind Blown! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Nelson! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Trainspotting by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pool Action! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I took these pictures at Kings Park Athletics Stadium today. You can view all the other pictures I took by clicking on this link.


IMGP5231 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5254 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5289 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5354 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5364 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5374 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

IMGP5393 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5467 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5502 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5563 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5575 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5595 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

IMGP5607 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5619 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5699 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5721 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


IMGP5744 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Classic Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wow, I've just been asked by the KZN Athletics Federation to take photos at their upcoming events and awards function! I'm gonna be busy for the next few weekends...

----------

ians (07-Oct-13), tec0 (07-Oct-13)

----------


## ians

That is great news Neville.

----------


## IanF

Neville
Great I hope you bring up the standard of athletics photos. If you can have a look at the latest cover of Modern Athlete, that photo disturbs me. I will scan it tomorrow the magazine is at home.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Prickly Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave S

Hang it out there Neville... Congrats.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Humble Offering by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
Not feeling too inspired today, so this humble offering will have to suffice...

----------


## IanF

Hi Neville
Here is a scan of the front cover of Modern Athlete, it is cropped. This picture disturbs me.

I think it is all the shadows.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning at the Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning at the Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning at the Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning at the Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning at the Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Great I hope you bring up the standard of athletics photos.


No pressure, hey Ian?

My first assignment will be tomorrow evening at Kings Park Athletic Stadium - the Adidas Schools Relay Meet, followed by an all day Sub-Youth League Meet on Saturday. It will be quite challenging getting those night-time action shots, without using a flash!

Watch this space...

----------


## Neville Bailey

If you would like to view the pictures that I took at last night's athletics event, click on the following link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/neville...7636443490435/

It was quite challenging getting sharp focused action shots in the low light, without the use of a flash!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Here is a link to the pictures I took at yesterday's Sub-Youth League 5.


Unfortunately I had to throw away a lot of potentially nice shots because I inadvertantly switched off my camera's continuous tracking auto-focus setting, resulting in the pictures being out of focus!

----------


## Neville Bailey

And here is a link to the photos I took at an all day event yesterday at Kings Park.

Even though it rained from time to time, I carried on snapping away, thanks to the weather resistance of my camera and its lens!

----------


## ians

Well done Neville  :Applaud:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Orchid by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave A

What's the secret to getting that black background, Neville?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Quite simple really.

I stuck some black cloth on the wall, directly behind the orchids. I then took the picture of the orchids with a high aperture (shallow depth of field), causing the cloth behind to go out of focus, thus smoothing out any wrinkles in the cloth.

Finally, in Adobe Lightroom, I pumped up the black to make the cloth go fully black, instead of the dull grey that was there before.

----------

Dave A (28-Oct-13)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Neville. I've done some black background shots using a proper photographer's black cloth especially intended for the job. The effect is pretty good, but I've never managed to achieve that level of purity. 

Aaah - the digital age. Game changer, really it is.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry that I've been so scarce with my Pic of the Day lately, but my new "job" as the KZN Athletics photographer has been keeping me very busy!

To give you an idea of what I have been shooting, check out my photo online store here.

Anyway, here is my Pic of the Day contribution today:


Lookout Duck by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Arch over Arch... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

nice one Neville!

----------


## Peter Johns781

You are making me nostalgic about the time when i actually wanted to own a camera...dreams change but these look awesome. Maybe will borrow a leaf from your book and do the same.

----------


## Hilton Prinsloo

> That is a great shot, the best I've seen so far. What editing are you doing? It's got a very sci-fi feel to it, almost a CGI look.


I like the picture of the man fishing on the rocks and my wife likes the Umhlango pier picture.
I agree with Ian. you should make some calenders for sale. I certainly would love to have one.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yellow-Billed Kite at Bayhead by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Strike 1-2-3 ! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Strike 1-2-3 ! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Strike 1-2-3 ! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

On Saturday we spent the day at Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve.


A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Citizen X

> On Saturday we spent the day at Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve.
> 
> 
> A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> A Day in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Neville, looking at your photos is an extremely enjoyable experience. It’s actually escapism for me, it takes my mind away from whatever may be plaguing it..

----------


## Neville Bailey

Focus on the End by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## pmbguy

It’s so rare to see African Wild Dogs, never mind being able to photograph them – in such close proximity. Wow Lucky man, great photo!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Duzi by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Potchefstroom Heritage by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Potchefstroom Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rensburg Kop by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Is this Rensburg kop also the "Noddy's car" when viewed from a different angle?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Is this Rensburg kop also the "Noddy's car" when viewed from a different angle?


That's the one - in the Swinburne area. I've hiked to the top of the western peak - great views from there!

----------

Blurock (26-Nov-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Grace and beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Wander around the Botanical Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Droplet by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Texture by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Push! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Push! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## IMHO

> Texture by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


What is those tiles doing on the roof? An attempt to make people think they are sun panels? An attempt to patch a leaking roof? Or just ornamental?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> What is those tiles doing on the roof? An attempt to make people think they are sun panels? An attempt to patch a leaking roof? Or just ornamental?


You must be an engineer! I have no idea - I just saw the scene and took the picture.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Enchanted... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## pmbguy

> Enchanted... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Stunning! Nature is far more beautiful than anything man made.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Splash! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

It was a grey day... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


It was a grey day... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Dave A

> It was a grey day... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


That could have been one of the roads in my neck of the woods in this afternoon's downpour. 
34mm in about 20 minutes - the roads were awash.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umdloti Rockery by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Think Pink by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Brilliant - Love all the pink contrasts

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Nation Mourns... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

We can't get enough of being in the bush and so we take the 3 hour drive to this magnificent game reserve once a month - so fortunate to live so close to this natural gem!



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Day Trip to Hluhluwe/Umfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Little Boxes by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Today I visited the site where Nelson Mandela was captured in 1962, and witnessed people from all walks of life paying tribute to this great icon.


Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Paying Tribute to a Great Man by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Dave A (10-Dec-13)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wonders in the Sky! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

pmbguy (11-Dec-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> Wonders in the Sky! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Wow Neville!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Peacehaven Guest House, Kokstad by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey



----------


## IanF

That is so surreal it looks like a painting.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drakensberg Vista by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

My first attempt at golf photography. After traipsing 18 holes in 30 degrees C and unbearable humidity, I have a new respect for golfers!

Here are a few of the pictures I took. You can view the entire album by clicking here.


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Nelson Mandela Championship - Final Day by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Lily by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Citizen X (16-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Water Lily by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Picture perfect!

----------


## Neville Bailey

I had a fruitful time at the Blue Lagoon, north of Durban, catching these water birds.



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds Galore! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## vieome

Neville your daily picture post is truly an inspiration. It shows more then beautiful pictures, but dedication, discipline, and how daily effort at an art leads to improvement. Your pictures have gone from Good to Great.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thank you! I must say that the inspiration is not always there, so I need to dig deep sometimes.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Struts and Beams by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

What a romp! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Path of Peace by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Burman Bush Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Christmas Sunset by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Vista by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Transkei Wild Coast, Kei Mouth and Morgan Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Afternoon Stroll on the Wild Coast by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Afternoon Stroll on the Wild Coast by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Afternoon Stroll on the Wild Coast by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sunrise at Seagulls Beach Hotel by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



&quot;The Gates&quot; Trail, Transkei by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Birds, Beasts and Broken Boats by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

New Year's Eve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



New Year's Eve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

New Birth - 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun, Sun, Sea by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



A Stroll through the Kenneth Stainbank Nature Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hiking at Shongweni Dam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Gondola by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park - 11 Jan 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Shelly Beach Windscape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Shelly Beach Windscape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Shelly Beach Windscape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umgeni Valley by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drummond Lookout by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



An Awesome Day at Injisuthi, Drakensberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## AndyD

Those two lightning photos are stunning, nice work.

----------


## Neville Bailey

To Estcourt and Back by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



To Estcourt and Back by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



To Estcourt and Back by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Queen Mary 2 Arrives in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Queen Mary 2 Arrives in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Queen Mary 2 Arrives in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Queen Mary 2 Arrives in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Queen Mary 2 Arrives in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Where match-sticks are born... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Durban says &quot;Bon Voyage&quot; to Queen Mary 2! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

mikilianis (31-Jan-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Athletics at Kings Park, 8 February 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Door to door... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beam me up... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Splashin' by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Splashin' by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Dusi Canoe Marathon - Day 2 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Lions River by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Botanical Garden Beauty by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Take-off at Blue Lagoon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## AndyD

In many of your earlier photos your moving water looked very different. I much prefer your latest photos below which show every detail in far better clarity, just wondered if the difference is your camera, the camera settings or the post processing techniques.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> In many of your earlier photos your moving water looked very different. I much prefer your latest photos below which show every detail in far better clarity, just wondered if the difference is your camera, the camera settings or the post processing techniques.


Hi Andy,

Of the three pictures that you referred to, only the last one was taken very recently whereas the first two were taken in June and July 2012, in my early days of photography with my older camera.

In both the first two pictures, I used a fairly slow shutter speed in order to get a more "milky/misty" effect, whereas the last picture was taken with a very high shutter speed (1/1000 sec), which gives it its sharpness.

As far as post-processing is concerned, they are all much of the same process.

----------

AndyD (20-Feb-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Horse Play by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## AndyD

> .....In both the first two pictures, I used a fairly slow shutter speed in order to get a more "milky/misty" effect, whereas the last picture was taken with a very high shutter speed (1/1000 sec), which gives it its sharpness.


Thanks for the info, I wasn't sure it it was a filter in Photoshop or something similar. I much prefer the sharpness, just my personal opinion, the misty effect is a bit contrived looking for me  :Smile: .

----------


## Neville Bailey

Off to the Portuguese Islands on the Opera! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Citizen X

> Horse Play by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Wow! Incalculably natural...natural mystique..

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun on the beach and on the sea... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Early Morning on the Beachfront by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

This Morning at the Beach Front by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



This Morning at the Beach Front by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



This Morning at the Beach Front by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



This Morning at the Beach Front by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umbrella in the Rain by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Vetch's Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Vetch's Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moyo Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Sharks vs Lions by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beach Castle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Pot of Gold by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Waiting... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Good Morning Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr



Good Morning Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

KristiKat (18-Mar-14)

----------


## vieome

Good Day Neville thought this might be of interest to you http://www.bbc.com/news/world-10768282

----------


## joshua25

Nice scene, sunlight are really amazing.,,,,

----------


## Justloadit

Hello Hello Hello

Where is Neville with his great pics, missing them

----------


## F.Viljoen

On holiday as usual!  :Drunk:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Just come back from an amazing week at Sabiepark and Kruger Park.

You can view some of the pictures I took by clicking on the following link: https://drive.google.com/folderview?...3c&usp=sharing

----------


## Justloadit

Welcome back Neville, missed your daily pictures.

----------


## AndyD

Yep, I'm somewhat envious but great to see you're back again. You can't view the photos unless you have a Google account set up  :Frown:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> You can't view the photos unless you have a Google account set up


I've changed the sharing properties in the link, so you should be able to view the photos without having a Google account.

----------


## ians

Neville hope to see you taking some cool pics of us racing at the Aquelle tour Durban tomorrow...look out the fat guy on the old bike right at the back...that will be me  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sorry, Ian, but I will be racing in the 45km race myself, so I won't be in a position to take any pics!

----------


## ians

Even better, will see you there tomorrow. I leave at 9.25 am, cant miss my bike it will have tunes playing from my iphone, I ride real slow so I need something to keep me going  :Smile:  I will be taking lots of pic with my phone.

My number is CS 4312.

----------


## flaker

From the pics, he wasn't holidaying at Kruger? He was simply bird watching albeit, the other variety  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AndyD

> I've changed the sharing properties in the link, so you should be able to view the photos without having a Google account.


Thanks Neville, much appreciated.

----------


## Neville Bailey



----------


## Neville Bailey

Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Rather quiet lately Neville? We miss you.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yeah, a combination of "tog's block" and a hectic work schedule...

----------


## Neville Bailey

I paid a visit to the African Bird of Prey Sanctuary in Ashburton, near Pietermaritzburg today.


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Blurock (18-May-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to African Bird of Prey Sanctuary by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Umhlanga Rocks by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Umhlanga Rocks by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Umhlanga Rocks by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Windy Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Perfect shot!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wilson&#x27;s Wharf by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Happy Friday, Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

African Milky Way by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

This is my second attempt at shooting the Milky Way, and I am quite pleased with the result, although there is still room for improvement. It is a composite of 91 overlapping images, taken on a dirt road near Tala Game Reserve, near Eston, KZN last night.

----------

Blurock (24-May-14)

----------


## Justloadit

Stunning shot. How much time between shots to create the overlapping images?

----------


## Neville Bailey

The exposure time for each shot was 20 seconds and then about the same time after each shot for the file to write to the memory card. So I was sitting in the dark, in the middle of nowhere, for a few hours!

----------


## Justloadit

That's pretty awesome, taking into consideration, that the earth spins at approximately 1500Km an hour, which loosely translates to 500 meters per second or approximately 16Km per shot, I was surprised that the dots were not elongated, but I suppose the low exposure would not bring that out so much.

Love your pics. Keep it up, I am always impressed and looking forward to the next pic that you post.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Brighton Beach, Bluff by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Brighton Beach, Bluff by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Local Gig by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Local Gig by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Local Gig by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Today I watched the Comrades Marathon in Kloof - you can check my photos here.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Playing in the garden with my new 50mm f/1.7 prime lens... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sibaya by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Phil Cooper

LOVE it, Neville!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Stormy Weather by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Thompson&#x27;s Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Thompson&#x27;s Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Thompson&#x27;s Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Carnival by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Surfing Carnival by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Surfing Carnival by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Surfing Carnival by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Touch Down! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Parlotones @ Durban Botanic Gardens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Today I got myself a second-hand prime 300mm lens, the Pentax FA* 300 F4.5. This a picture of it that I took with my S4, after attaching it to my camera for the first time:

My first &quot;Pro&quot; lens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

And these pictures are the results of my first outing with the lens:

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Water Water by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Impressive

----------


## Neville Bailey

Wow, I am really impressed with this lens! I took this moon shot hand-held (no tripod) a few minutes ago...


Took this moon shot hand-held (no tripod) a few minutes ago... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Our evening visitor, a woolly neck stork by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Night Athletics @ Kings Park Athletics Stadium by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Margate Air Show by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMargate Air Show by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sani Pass by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Forest Sunset by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yee-ha! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Today I took yet another day drive to one of our country's beautiful game reserves, the Hluhluwe Imfolozi Game Reserve in Zululand, and I was treated to a wide variety of wildlife. I saw 4 of the Big Five, with leopard being the missing link.


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Safari Day Trip by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Wow what an interesting day you had. Luv your pics.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spotted Ground Thrush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Wow Neville, Wild dog, lion & cheetah! Umfolozi?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Wow Neville, Wild dog, lion & cheetah! Umfolozi?


Correct!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Top Gear Festival 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Graveyard Shift by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Graveyard Shift by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


The Gallops by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I went to a drifting event today.

Drifting! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Click here to view the other pictures that I took at the event.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Midlands Sundown by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Midlands Sundown by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Neville, I think you should take over the job of marketing Durban. You'll do a much better job than the current guys! :Thumbup:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfs Up! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Motocross by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Surfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrSurfing Action at Ballito by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rich neighbourhood... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Shooting the Moon by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Blue and White by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Love the blue in your pic

----------


## Neville Bailey

Day-to-Night by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Light Show! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

What&#x27;s the time? by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Midlands Tranquility by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Yee-hah! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Moonshine by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hoopoe Falls, Oribi Gorge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Botanic Gardens Meander by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Nice pic Neville, we are looking forward to Springtime in Mitchell's Park

----------


## Neville Bailey

White Men CAN Jump! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


National 4 x 4 Challenge by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Citizen X (21-Aug-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Mkuze Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Wow, Neville, I'm so jealous. We haven't been to Mkhuze for quite a while as they have also had their problems lately. What's the facilities like now? This is one of my favourite reserves and we always opt for the safari tents rather than the chalets as you then get the real feeling of being in the bush.

----------


## Neville Bailey

This was our first visit to Mkuze, as we usually visit Hluhluwe/Imfolozi, so it was a nice change.

We took the long dirt road to the reserve (instead of turning off the N2 near Mkuze town, we turned off quite a bit south), which was quite an experience in itself!

We camped with our 2-man tent at the campsite at the entrance gate, so we really roughed it! There was no power and the ablutions were rather run down, and we heard some scary animal noises around our little tent during the night!

The reserve itself is lovely, with all the various hides to choose from. 

We got to one of the hides at 6.30am, and the walkway leading up to the hide was very dilapidated with many holes in the fence, so it was not very secure. We were the only two people at the time, and then we saw two young male lions appear (one of which I posted a photo), and they spotted us immediately from across the dam and then they proceeded to prowl around the hide, roaring as they went. We were terrified that they might find their way into the hide, as they prowled along the walkway towards our car.

When we were happy that they had moved on, we tentatively tippy-toed back to our car along the walkway, checking through the holes along the way, and then made a final mad dash to the car, laughing our heads off (in terror!).

It was both a scary and a special experience, as we had those lions to ourselves, without having to share them with dozens of other onlookers, all jockeying to get a good view.

----------

Blurock (06-Aug-14)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fishing frenzy at Blue Lagoon early this morning. by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Readying the nets... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Reluctant Peacock by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

The Reluctant Peacock by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Light Claws by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Mullet Hunters by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## bones

Hi Neville

is it ok if I contact you?

----------


## bones

Hi Neville 

I own a small printing shop and am interested in your wildlife photos. Would you be interested? If so please drop me a pm. Also tell me what you would like in return. I wanted to contact you privately but I don't know what the rules are when it comes to PM massages and new members.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville 
> 
> I own a small printing shop and am interested in your wildlife photos. Would you be interested? If so please drop me a pm. Also tell me what you would like in return. I wanted to contact you privately but I don't know what the rules are when it comes to PM massages and new members.


Sent you a PM.

----------


## bones

> Sent you a PM.


Thank you, I have send you an e-mail.

----------


## bones

I don't know if you got my e-mails or not. Thank you again for taking the time to consider my offer. I am sorry that I was unable to make a better one. 

Take care Mister Bailey.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spring is in the Air! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Rough Seas by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Orchids by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Phil Cooper

Stunning, bru!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Visit to Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve - 24 Sep 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Tube Dancing by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Random Sunday Shots by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Spray! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## jimmyjjohn

That is a great shot, the best I've seen so far. What editing are you doing? It's got a very sci-fi feel to it, almost a CGI look.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> That is a great shot, the best I've seen so far. What editing are you doing? It's got a very sci-fi feel to it, almost a CGI look.


Ummm, thanks...

Weird though, the wording of your post is exactly the same as Andy's post #10 of this thread.

----------


## Neville Bailey

We took another day trip to one of our favourite game reserves, Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve, on Saturday.

Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Bush Visit - 1 Nov 2014 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

Magnificent!
Feels like I was there with you when you were taking these pics.

----------


## Phil Cooper

I WISH I was with him when he took the pics...

AWEsome in the extreme.

----------


## Neville Bailey

You are welcome to join me the next time I go there - we try make a day-trip once a month.

----------


## Blurock

It appears as if the pictures were taken in Umfolozi. Really awesome to get so close to the lions.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Action at Cyril Geoghegan Cycle Track by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Epic Hike from Witsieshoek to Tugela Falls via Sentinel Peak by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Summertime is officially here! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Workhorse by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning at Bayhead by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Bayhead by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Bayhead by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend in the Bush by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Blurock

Wow Neville, I am very jealous. I'll have to get back to the bush soon!
Was this in Mkuze? :Cool:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Wow Neville, I am very jealous. I'll have to get back to the bush soon!
> Was this in Mkuze?


Some were in Mkuze and some were in Hluhluwe/Imfolozi.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Details and Textures at Kenneth Stainbank Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Phil Cooper

"Leafs" me breatless, Neville.

Beautiful!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Friday afternoon at the Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Seabourne Sojourn by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Seabourne Sojourn by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Seabourne Sojourn by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Garden Artifacts by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Garden Artifacts by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Happy New Year! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Twilight in Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Margate Foam by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Drill Ship offshore... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Happy Monday, Durban! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

King Tide Ride by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Something Fishy by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

The Pacific Venus approaching Durban this morning by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

The Pacific Venus approaching Durban this morning by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Justloadit

If I had not been at this venue before, I would swear that I was watching a UFO gliding past  :Smile: 
Brilliant pics

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Weekend at Hluhluwe/Imfolozi Game Reserve by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Fun at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Photo Surfing at North Beach, Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

More Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

More Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on FlickrMore Wave Mania! by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Early Morning at Vetch&#x27;s Beach by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Citizen X (18-Feb-15)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Valentines Day: Kahn with the Durban City Orchestra by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Red by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sparkle by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Inner Space Aliens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Inner Space Aliens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Inner Space Aliens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


Inner Space Aliens by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I had a busy weekend at King's Park Swimming Pool, taking photos at the SA Swimming Grand Prix meet. Some of SA's greats were there, including Cameron van der Bergh and Chad le Clos, as well as some international stars.

I threw together a photo blog for the meet, and had a few mentions on Twitter by South Africa Swimming, and a few of my photos were posted on their Facebook page! Nice exposure for me.

Here is my blog address if you would like to check out my photos: https://ssagrandprix.wordpress.com.

----------


## AlbernAlbern

Cool stuff. Love it. I like this type of collections. Jumps real hard to get closer to it.

----------


## Neville Bailey

My daily fix... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Phil Cooper

Keyboard player in Band looks as if someone farted nearby.....

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Sunrise by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Durban Moonrise - a follow up on my Durban Sunrise... by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


More Little Things by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------

Citizen X (25-Mar-15)

----------


## Neville Bailey

Morningside Sunset by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Beautiful Durban by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

View of Umhlanga Rocks from our home by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Howard Higgins

Wow Neville,some awesome photography.
Your last one I must mention,we just had our 36th wedding anniversary at the Oysterbox.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Some pics at our overnight stop near Colesberg on our way to Cape Town.

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunset near Colesberg by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Mariners Wharf, Hout Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Mariners Wharf, Hout Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Mariners Wharf, Hout Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Mariners Wharf, Hout Bay by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sunrise near Worcester by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunrise near Worcester by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Sunrise near Worcester by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Touws River Sky by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Walkabout in Richmond, Northern Cape by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Karoo Artifacts by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

Karoo Artifacts by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

I've just returned from a fantastic week in the Kruger National Park, and here are some of the photos that I took:


1.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


2.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


3.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


4.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


5.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


6.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

7.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


8.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


9.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


10.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


11.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


12.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

13.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


14.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


15.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


16.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


17.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


18.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

19.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


20.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


21.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


22.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


23.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


24.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

25.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


26.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


27.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


28.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


29.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


30.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

31.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


32.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


33.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


34.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


35.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


36.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

37.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


38.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


39.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


40.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


41.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


42.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

43.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


44.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


45.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


46.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


47.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


48.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

49.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


50.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


51.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


52.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


53.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


54.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

55.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


56.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


57.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


58.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


59.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


60.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

61.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


62.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


63.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


64.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


65.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


66.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

67.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


68.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


69.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


70.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


71.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


72.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

73.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


74.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


75.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


76.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


77.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


78.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## Neville Bailey

79.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


80.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


81.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr


82.
Visit to Kruger National Park - April 2015 by Neville A Bailey, on Flickr

----------


## AndyD

I miss Neville's pic of the day  :Frown:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I miss Neville's pic of the day


I'm sorry that I have not been posting my photos here for a while. I've recently created a Facebook page where I upload all my photos - why don't you "like" it and you will get a notification whenever I upload a new photo/album? Click on Neville Bailey Photography.

----------

AndyD (25-Aug-15), Marq (25-Aug-15)

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, the link in your signature wasn't working but I see you've updated it.

----------


## Gaynor

What a nice uplifting post. Very nice pics.

----------

